# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Auto fahrn in Thailand

## pit

Auto fahren in Thailand

Ich habe 2004 ein neues Auto für mich und natürlich auch für meine Familie gekauft. Es ist natürlich, wie soll es anders sein, auf den Namen meiner Frau zugelassen. Aber das ist eigentlich nicht Gegenstand des Posts.

Während dieser Zeit fahre ich mit dem Ding jeden Tag im Verkehr von Bangkok. Ich habe feststellen müssen, dass die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer, also die, die zusammen mit mir zur gleichen Zeit fahren, alle Idioten sind!   ::  

Hat irgend jemand von Euch eine andere Meinung oder eine andere Erfahrung?   ::  

Ein Auto, das von einem Thai gefahren wird, ist im Verhalten eigentlich unberechenbar. Das geht soweit, dass man am Ende hergeht und sich selbst sagt, der macht jetzt was blödes. Stimmt! Wenige Sekunden später schert der aus und bestätigt das unvorhersehbare Verhalten. Damit ist bestätigt, dass das dann doch wieder vorhersehbar ist!

Beispiel: 
Auf der Autobahn mit 3 Spuren rollt der Verkehr mit rund 100. Ein besonders kleverer PickUp überholt alle mit 120 auf dem Standstreifen und sucht sich dann eine Lücke auf der äusserst rechten Spur. Das scheint wohl völlig normal zu sein.

Nun meine Frage: Kann irgend jemand von Euch meine Erkenntnisse teilen / bestätigen / oder sonst einen Kommentar dazu abgeben?

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass es in Thailand die theoretische Führerscheinprüfung erst seit rund 10 Jahren gibt, kann man vielleicht ein Auge zudrücken.   ::  

Fährt man aufs platte Land (z.B. Issan) kann man davon ausgehen, dass nur jeder 4te Verkehrsteilnehmer einen Führerschein hat!   ::  

Gruß Pit   ::

----------


## Enrico

Hm, komm dort eigentlich sehr gut zu recht, hab nur das Problem dann nen parr Wochen in Deutschland. Da bekomm ich öfters mal nen Vogel gezeigt. Warum? Denke mal purer Neid das ich in Thailand war  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass es in Thailand die theoretische Führerscheinprüfung erst seit rund 10 Jahren gibt, kann man vielleicht ein Auge zudrücken.


...ich kenne nur, aber das ist schon ein paar Jahre her, den "Gekauften"  :cool:  

mit dem Fahren hab ich kein Problem, im Gegensatz zu D. ist es so das du nicht nur auf dich und deine Fahrweise achten musst, sondern erheblich mehr auf die der Arschgeigen und immer beide Augen zu drücken.
Einige der A.G.haben eine Knarre im Handschuhfach und wie wir alle wissen ist die Hemmschwelle bei einem Wutausbruch einem rüden Farang Autofahrer gegenüber, welcher sich möglicherweise noch beschwert, gar den Vogel zeigt, so gut wie nicht vorhanden.
In BKK tue ich mir das nicht an. Das halten meine zart beseiteten Nerven nicht aus.

----------


## schiene

Bei den vielen Polizeikontrollen in Thailand ist der Anteil der Thais welche ohne Führerschein fahren erheblich gesunken was natürlich nix an der schlechten Fahrweise der Thais ändert.
Wie sagt Somlak immer so schön.....vorausschauend fahren und immer mit der Dummheit der anderen rechnen  ::

----------

> ...vorausschauend fahren und immer mit der Dummheit der anderen rechnen


So ähnlich wie in einem Thaiforum schreiben.

----------


## pit

Ich habe heute wieder eine schöne Geschichte erlebt. Habe meine Tochter von der Schule abgeholt.

Mann stelle sich ein T vor! Ich komme von unten und muss nach rechts. Von rechts will keiner irgendjemandem erlauben, in die Sraße einzubiegen. Die von links wollen rechts abbiegen. Zwei Autos vor mir wird ein Moped zerquetcht, weil der Mopedfahrer versucht hat, die Konfrontation der beiden Autofahrer für sich als Vorteil auszunutzen!

Gott sei dank, nur Sachschaden!

Die spinnen die Thais!

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...in BKK
mein Schwager (Thai) stand mir seinem Auto Nachts am Strassenrand
ein junger Mopedfahrer ohne Licht und Helm fuhr ungebremmst drauf, flog rüber und war tot.
Der einzigste Sohn einer Familie.
 Hat meinem Schwager 100 000 Bath gekostet
...per Gerichtsurteil, passiert in 2008

----------


## Robert

So kann einem gehen.
ich bin auch schon in Bangkok rumgefahren, meiner Frau gefällt das Fahren dort gar nicht...

----------


## Daniel Sun

Deswegen....
Skytrain, Taxi oder roter Bus  ::

----------


## pit

Männer,
ich fahre jetzt in Bangkok seit fünf Jahren. Ich bin mittlerweile ebenso frech wie ein Taxifahrer. Toi, toi, toi, bis jetzt ist noch nichts an meinem Wagen passiert (abgesehen von den kleinen Blessuren, die meine Misses ihm zugefügt hat).

Fahren in Bangkok ist kein Problem (wenn man gegen Skrupel geimpft ist)!

Gruß Pit   ::

----------


## resci

> Fahren in Bangkok ist kein Problem


in Bangkok fahr ich nie selber, in Bangkok lass ich immer einen fahren   ::

----------

> ...Es ist natürlich, wie soll es anders sein, auf den Namen meiner Frau zugelassen...


Warum soll es nicht anders sein?
Alte Thaitradidion?

----------


## pit

Monta,

zur Zeit, als wir damals das Auto gekauft hatten (2004) war ich nicht im Besitz eines Visa (respektive einer Verlängrung des Aufenthalts), die mir erlaubt hätte, diesen Akt zu tun. Heute sieht das alles ganz anders aus. Trotzdem ist es auch mein Auto. Ich habe so um die 70 % bezahlt und meine Frau den Rest.   ::  

Wenn man jetzt hergeht und sagt, was ist bei einer Trennung? Richtig, dann ist es ihr Auto! Ich muss ehrlich dazu sagen, im Moment denken wir nicht an Trennung (obwohl bei Thai Frauen Du niemals wissen kannst, was morgen passiert). Und dann: "never mind" kaufe ich mir eines, das dann auf mich zugelassen wird!

Gruß nach Köln   ::  
Pit

----------

Pit, hast du auch Wurzelholz?

 :cool:

----------


## pit

Phommel, ja, das ist in für mich ausreichender Menge vorhanden.   ::  

Die Frage, die sich mir nun allerdings stellt ist, ob es genug ist, um mich mit Dir messen zu können?

 ::

----------

Ich kenne da einen Wurzelholzbesitzer, da sehen wir beide mächtig alt aus dagegen.   :cool:

----------


## Robert

> Ich kenne da einen Wurzelholzbesitzer, da sehen wir beide mächtig alt aus dagegen.


Und verpassen tut man nix, wenn man sowas nicht in seinem Auto hat  ::

----------


## schiene

> Pit, hast du auch Wurzelholz?


Wurzrlholz?????ich nix versten!!!wer klärt mich mal in Beztug darauf  hin auf  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ich steh' auf " Kaukasisch Nuss"    :cool:  



..abba derzeit leider keinen Flieder / Geld > (wiener mundart)  

TW

----------


## pit

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> Pit, hast du auch Wurzelholz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wurzrlholz?????ich nix versten!!!wer klärt mich mal in Beztug darauf  hin auf


schiene,
ich nehme mal an, Du hast mit Botanik nicht viel am Hut! Wurzelholz ist das härteste am Baum! Phommel hat mich also hinten rum gefragt, ob ich ein "Weichei" bin! nun kapiert?

 ::

----------


## schiene

Danke für deine Aufklärung,  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich kenne nur einen der *Wurzelholzimitat* im Auto hat
...ähh seine Frau....ähhh Freundin....ähhhh Ersatztochter
er sieht das W.H.I. nur für 3 x 10 Tage im Jahr ...wenns hoch kommt

----------


## Willi Wacker

...dat is doch eine* Imi*, oder ?
wenn nich hat er noch einen grösseren Knall wie vorher angenommen

----------


## Robert

> ...dat is doch eine* Imi*, oder ?
> wenn nich hat er noch einen grösseren Knall wie vorher angenommen


Genau da drum geht es, @pit hat etwas vollkommen mißverstanden...

----------

> ...Wurzelholz ist das härteste am Baum! Phommel hat mich also hinten rum gefragt, ob ich ein "Weichei" bin! nun kapiert


Nee, nee, das ist eine Anspielung auf @Tiger-Roberto (siehe auch vorstehende Beiträge)

----------


## pit

Oh Mist,

dann möchte ich mich doch hiermit in aller Form bei Phommel entschuldigen!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------

> Oh Mist,
> 
> dann möchte ich mich doch hiermit in aller Form bei Phommel entschuldigen!
> 
> Gruß Pit



Kein Problem. Im Prinzip war das ein kleiner Test zum kucken, ob du wirklich so Forenunberührt bist wie du sagst.
Hast bestanden. "hehe"

 ::

----------


## pit

> Hast bestanden. "hehe"


Um dann zum Thema zurückzukommen, an den Stellen habe ich nur "Plasetik"! Ein schönes freundliches Mattschwarz. Ist auch hübsch!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Denke hier finde ich die Antworten auf meine Fragen:

1. Gilt in Thailand links vor rechts oder umgekehrt?

2. Hat Kreisverkehr Vorfahrt?

3. Muss ein Rechtsabbieger den Gegenverkehr abwarten?

4. Wird eine Vorfahrtsregelung "eingefrohren" und gilt fuer alle nachfolgenden Verkehrsteilnehmer?

5. Muss ein Moped zum Rechtsabbiegen" zunaechst an den linken Strassenrand fahren.

6. Gibt es Kreuzungen, die fuer alle vier Richtungen Stopschilder haben?

...... 
Das reicht erst mal. 
Also Grundregeln wie:
"immer vorsichtig fahren", "Fallang ist immer schuld", "der groessere hat Vorfahrt", "immer eine Handbreit Benzin im Tank", .....
kenne ich alle schon, sind aber nicht vollstaendig oder ueberhaupt nicht richtig.  ::

----------


## pit

Zu Frage 1: Ja!

Zu Frage 2: Mag sein, aber nicht immer!

Zu Frage 3: Nein, denn dann wartet er für drei Tage (zumindest in Bangkok)!

Zu Frage 4: Solange Du der Schlange, die einem anderen die Vorfahrt genommen hat, folgen kannst!

Zu Frage 5: Ein Moped kann überall fahren!

Zu Frage 6: Mag sein. An einer Kreuzung stoppt normalerweise niemand!

Ich hoffe, die Antworten sind zu Deiner Zufriedenheit ausgefallen.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zu Frage 1: Ja!
> 
> Zu Frage 2: Mag sein, aber nicht immer!
> 
> Zu Frage 3: Nein, denn dann wartet er für drei Tage (zumindest in Bangkok)!
> 
> Zu Frage 4: Solange Du der Schlange, die einem anderen die Vorfahrt genommen hat, folgen kannst!
> 
> Zu Frage 5: Ein Moped kann überall fahren!
> ...


Danke Pit  ::  
Aber ganz ehrlich, so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Suche schon lange nach Antworten. Die staatliche Seite von Thailand, und internationale Autoverleiher , "umgehen" geschickt die konkreten Antworten zu diesen Fragen.
Sollte vielleicht noch ergaenzen, all diese Fragen beziehen sich nicht auf Verkehrssituationen, wo eine Lichtzeichenanlage die Vorfahrt regelt oder durch andere Verkehrszeichen oder Regeln die Vorfahrt festgelegt ist.

Bei den Fragen geht es um gleichberechtigte Strassen ohne Ampeln.

Fahre jetzt schon fast 70.000 km unfallfrei in Thailand und habe auch Antworten auf meine Fragen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob diese vollstaendig richtig sind. Sehe mich bestaetigt, dass sich etwa 20 % der Thailaender an diese Regeln halten. Das bedeutet aber umgekehrt nicht, da sich 80 % der Thais nicht daran halten, dass meine Antworten falsch sind.
Es muss irgendwo eine Strassenkarte geben, in der neben der allgemeinen Erlaeuterung von Verkehrsschildern in Englisch auch auf diese Fragen eingegangen wird. Diese Karte habe ich aber bis heute nicht gefunden.

----------


## pit

Greenhorn,

Du wirst auch so leicht keine Antworten finden. Generell gelten ähnliche Regeln im Strassenverkehr als in Deutschland. Du musst die lediglich spiegeln (d.h. Linksverkehr). 

Regeln werden bei den verschiedenen Fahrern selbst aus Logik erstellt. Warum soll ich an einer Fußgängerampel (gibts jetzt bei uns im Bezirk zu Hauf) bei Rot anhalten, wenn doch kein Fußgänger rübergeht?

An einer gleichberechtigten Kreuzung wird darum gekämpft, die beste Position für die eigene Richtung zu bekommen. Ansonsten wartet man unendlich. Kein Thai (tschuldigung, vielleicht 0,05%) wird Dir freiwillig die Vorfahrt lassen! Eben wenn der Verkehr z.B. für Rechtsabbieger läuft, kommen die Autos und Mopeds von rechts Zentimeter um Zentimeter näher, mit dem Ziel, den Fluß zu stoppen und selbst wieder fahren zu können. Natürlich auch die von links, denn die wollen vor denen von rechts dran sein!

Da kann nicht mehr von irgendwelchen Regeln gesprochen werden! Der Polizst, der normalerweise die Kreuzung beaufsichtigen und regeln sollte, steht am Strassenrand und schaut sich das alles mit einem Lächeln an!

Selbst wenn eine Ampel den Verkehr versucht zu regeln, Sei auf der Hut. Sollte ein Polizist auf der anderen Seite der Kreuzung dich wegen eines vermeintlichen Vergehens stoppen, kannst Du das in Bangkok meist immer mit 200 Baht (ohne Quittung) erledigen. 1000-der können die Polizisten nicht wechseln, deshalb hab immer was Kleingeld einstecken!

Mir hat mal ein Polizist gesagt, dass ich am anderen Tag den Führerschein dann auf der Station gegen Zahlung von 400 Baht abholen kann. Meine Antwort war, dass ich für 100 Baht einen neuen Führerschein bekommen kann. O.K. 200 Baht und fertig.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:qtqkvbr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O_ogS7f-JE[/youtube:qtqkvbr8]

----------


## pit

Danke Willi,

sehr authentisch und hilfreich, um die Regeln für Greenhorn nochmal klarzustellen!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...immer gerne   ::

----------

Und nicht vergessen, die Grenze der Fahruntüchtigkeit liegt bei 3,5 Promille, als kurz vor dem Koma.
In Nakhon Si Thammart, wo ich residieren durfte, lag sie sogar bei 4 Promille, mindestens.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...unter dem Motto
wer saufen kann, kann auch fahren


nix für schwache Nerven

[youtube:2ermnj9q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V2-RjoJRuQ[/youtube:2ermnj9q]

----------

Brutal

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wundert mich nur warum der LKW Fahrer angehalten hat.....

.....bestimmt um zu Fuss das Weite zu suchen

vorraus gesetzt er konnte noch laufen

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ach du scheiß...

----------


## Greenhorn

Danke fuer die Hilfe und das fundierte Fachwissen!

----------


## schiene

Lobenswert finde ich das an den Schulen bei Unterrichtsschluß(zumindest ist es in Prakhon Chai so)die Straßen um die Schule herum von Polizisten gesäumt sind und sie jedes Auto aufgordern die Geschwindigkeit zu verringern bezw. die Autos teilweis an den Straßenrand heranfahren müssen.

----------


## schiene

auch mit sowas muß man rechnen.....
[youtube:iczfrgdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erFngeph3Y4[/youtube:iczfrgdg]

----------


## Met Prik

> auch mit sowas muß man rechnen.....


Ach du dicke Scheisse. Das ist ja echt derbe.

----------


## pit

O.K., das letzte Movie von Willi ist nicht in Thailand gedreht. Vermute China oder Taiwan wegen Rechtsverkehr und der Schriftzeichen. Trotzdem könnte sich das spiegelverkehrt auch hier zutragen.

Nun meine Frage: Wer hat sich falsch verhalten? kann man das mit einem gesunden Rechtsempfinden sagen?

Viel Spass beim Nachdenken!
Gruß Pit

(hierbei lass ich mal das "Prost" weg!)

----------


## Greenhorn

> Lobenswert finde ich das an den Schulen bei Unterrichtsschluß(zumindest ist es in Prakhon Chai so)die Straßen um die Schule herum von Polizisten gesäumt sind und sie jedes Auto aufgordern die Geschwindigkeit zu verringern bezw. die Autos teilweis an den Straßenrand heranfahren müssen.


Ist hier auch zu Unterrichtsbeginn, muss man aber "frueh" aufstehen, um das zu sehen.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Nun meine Frage: Wer hat sich falsch verhalten? kann man das mit einem gesunden Rechtsempfinden sagen?


...ja , der Mopedfahrer,
er hätte sich nicht auf`s Moped setzen dürfen

----------


## Greenhorn

Ich habe schon viele gefragt, aber keine Antworten bekommen oder gefunden.
Ich war dann hier auf der Fuehrerscheinstelle und bei der Touristenpolizei  ::  
Bei der Verkehrspolizei hatte ich zunaechst regelrechte Probleme, da der Leiter der Dienststelle offensichtlich dachte, ich wolle etwas an der Beschilderung kritisieren.
Hatte dann aber Glueck, als mich ein netter Untergebener zur Seite zog und mir meine Fragen beantwortete.
Dies werde ich jetzt hier wieder geben, natuerlich ohne dafuer Verantwortung oder Haftung zu uebernehmen:
Diese Fragen und Antworten beziehen sich alle auf gleichberechtigte Strassen ohne Vorfahrtsregelung durch Verkehrszeichen oder Lichtzeichenanlagen. 



> Denke hier finde ich die Antworten auf meine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Gilt in Thailand links vor rechts oder umgekehrt?


Trotzt Linksverkehr gilt "rechts vor links"



> 2. Hat Kreisverkehr Vorfahrt?


Ja, es gilt ja "rechts vor links"




> 3. Muss ein Rechtsabbieger den Gegenverkehr abwarten?


Gegenverkehr hat Vorfahrt, wenn dieser allerdings links abbiegen will, muss er den Rechtsabbieger vorlassen.

Dies ist fuer mich die Regelung, bei der ich immer wieder aufpassen muss, dass ich nicht dagegen verstosse.




> 4. Wird eine Vorfahrtsregelung "eingefrohren" und gilt fuer alle nachfolgenden Verkehrsteilnehmer?


Bei der Situation 3 , hat der Rechtsabbieger Vorfahrt. Kommt jetzt hinter dem Linksabbieger z.B. ein Moped und faehrt an diesem gerade aus vorbei, haette dieser als "geradeaus fahrender Gegenverkehr" Vorfahrt, dem ist aber nicht so, er muss sich unterordnen. Dies ergibt sich auch aus einem grundsaetzlichen Ueberholverbot im Bereich von Kreuzungen und Einmuendungen.

Diese Regelung mag vielleicht noch einleuchtend sein, duerfte aber fuer uns fast unmoeglich sein zu beweisen, dass der nachfolgende Mopedfahrer keine Vorfahrt hatte.



> 5. Muss ein Moped zum Rechtsabbiegen" zunaechst an den linken Strassenrand fahren.


Ja, an einer ganz normalen Kreuzung ohne Einordnungsspuren ist dies so. Sie haben sich links einzuordnen, den nachfolgenden und den entgegenkommenden Verkehr durchzulassen/abzuwarten und duerfen erst wenn alles frei ist abbiegen.
Ob dies auch fuer grosse Mororraeder gilt, habe ich bis heute nicht herausgefunden.




> 6. Gibt es Kreuzungen, die fuer alle vier Richtungen Stopschilder haben?


Ja, dort gilt dann auch wieder rechts vor links. Habe nur keine Idee, woran man erkennen kann, dass die anderen auch Stopschilder haben und sich dann die "rechts-vor-links-Regelung" ergibt.
...... 



> Das reicht erst mal. 
> Also Grundregeln wie:
> "immer vorsichtig fahren", "Fallang ist immer schuld", "der groessere hat Vorfahrt", "immer eine Handbreit Benzin im Tank", .....
> kenne ich alle schon, sind aber nicht vollstaendig oder ueberhaupt nicht richtig.


Diese Regeln gelten fuer ganz Thailand, wenn sie nun richtig sind, worueber ich gerne diskutieren moechte.
Gemachte Erfahrungen, die sich aus der Ruecksichtnahme oder der Unwissenheit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern ergeben, werden spaetestens nach einem Unfall (insbesondere mit Koerperverletzung) keinen Bestand mehr haben.
Freue mich auf jede konstruktive und fundierte Kritik und hoffe noch etwas lernen zu koennen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das letzte was ich dazu sagen kann
ich bin in Udon Thani (Stadt) und anderswo etliche halbjahre Moped und Auto gefahren.
Zumindest alle Mopedfahrer welche ich kenne, Nachbarn oder in der Familie/Verwandtschaft wissen *nichts*
über Verkehrsregeln. Bei den Autofahrern ist das ähnlich gelagert.
Rechtsempfinden welches man von Europa her mit gebracht hat, kannste schlicht weg abhaken.
Andernfalls frisst es dich innerlich an wenn nicht gar auf....

----------

> ...Rechtsempfinden welches man von Europa her mit gebracht hat, kannste schlicht weg abhaken...


Ebenfalls ein *Unrechtsbewußtsein* und wenn, nur in verkümmerter Form.

----------


## schiene

Soll zur Abschreckung dienen.Obs was bringt???

----------


## pit

> Diese Regeln gelten fuer ganz Thailand, wenn sie nun richtig sind, worueber ich gerne diskutieren moechte.
> Gemachte Erfahrungen, die sich aus der Ruecksichtnahme oder der Unwissenheit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern ergeben, werden spaetestens nach einem Unfall (insbesondere mit Koerperverletzung) keinen Bestand mehr haben.
> Freue mich auf jede konstruktive und fundierte Kritik und hoffe noch etwas lernen zu koennen.


Greenhorn,

Beim Verkehr in Thailand mag es auf dem Papier Regeln geben. In der Praxis hat jedoch der stärkere Recht. Der stärkere ist derjenige mit den särkeren Nerven (nicht mit PS)! Wenn ich in eine Straße einbiegen möchte, warte ich auf ein neueres Auto als meines. Der Besitzer/Fahrer will sicherlich sein "heiliges Blechle" nicht verbiegen. und dann komm ich rein!

Im fließenden Verkehr muss man mehr in die Spiegel kukken, als gerade aus (wegen der Mopeds). Wenn Du ein Moped rammst (auch wenn ein Moped Dich rammt), hast Du immer die Arschkarte gezogen. Und dann noch als Farang sowieso!

Fehren in Thailand: Mach Deine eigenen "Sicherheits"-regeln! Das funktioniert immer!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## pit

> Soll zur Abschreckung dienen.Obs was bringt???


Tukata
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Gut Thema durch!

@pit
Benutze lieber oeffentliche Verkehrsmittel.

@alle
Ich denke ein gewisser Kenntnisstand ueber die Verkehrsregeln ist auch fuer das eigene Verhalten nach einem Unfall wichtig.
Bei meinem letzten "Unfall" (*mich* hat ein Moped "gerammt"), konnte ich, obwohl die Volksmeinung am Unfallort gegen mich war, getrost die Polizei rufen. Nach dem wir beide den Unfallhergang dem Polizisten geschildert hatten, ging es nur noch darum, wie der Mopedfahrer den Schaden begleicht, da er entgegen seiner Aussage mir gegenueber, dann doch keine Versicherung hatte.
Die "Volksmeinung" stand am Ende total hinter mir. Ich brauchte weder Fuehrerschein noch Fahrzeugpapiere zu zeigen.
Wenn man im Recht ist und es beweisen kann, hat man auch in Thailand vor Gericht gute Chancen.

Viel Spass als Verkehrsteilnehmer in Thailand.

----------


## pit

> @pit
> Benutze lieber oeffentliche Verkehrsmittel.


Nein danke,
das tue ich nur, wenn ich keine andere Wahl habe. Die fahren mir zu brutal (besonders die Busse)!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## schiene

ich möchte noch zum Thema ergänzen,das nicht nur die Thais,sondern auch eine große Anzahl von Farangs total besoffen durch die Gegend fahren.Hab schon Leute gesehen welche nicht mehr laufen konnten aber versuchten verzweifelt aufs Moped zu steigen oder auf dem Beifahrersitz ihres Autos  saßen und schrien mir haben sie mein Lenkrad geklaut  ::

----------

> ...sondern auch eine große Anzahl von Farangs total besoffen durch die Gegend fahren...


Fängt derjenige mit "U" an und hört mit "we" auf?   ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> ...sondern auch eine große Anzahl von Farangs total besoffen durch die Gegend fahren...
> 
> 
> Fängt derjenige mit "U" an und hört mit "we" auf?


ja,der hats auch schon mit dem Moped in den Straßengraben geschafft.Zum Glück nix außer ne tiefe Platzwunde am Kinn welche ich mit Sekundenkleber wiederr verschlossen habe.Sieht man nichts mehr davon  ::

----------


## pit

> ich möchte noch zum Thema ergänzen,das nicht nur die Thais,sondern auch eine große Anzahl von Farangs total besoffen durch die Gegend fahren.Hab schon Leute gesehen welche nicht mehr laufen konnten aber versuchten verzweifelt aufs Moped zu steigen oder auf dem Beifahrersitz ihres Autos  saßen und schrien mir haben sie mein Lenkrad geklaut


Das mit dem Alkohol ist wirklich eine kritische Sache. Laß es mich so ausdrücken: Ich versuche es wirklich zu vermeiden, nach 3 Bier noch zu fahren. In einer Gefahrensituation reagierst dann nicht mehr Du selbst, sondern die dafür vorgesehene Routine im Gehirn. Und die will dann möglicherweise nach rechts ausweichen. -> Fataler Irrtum!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## walter

Der Bruder meines Bauherren hatte auf Phuket mit einem Moped eine Unfall. Ursche ein LKW, riesige Löcher in der Straße und wahrscheinlich auch sein eigener Alkoholspiegel. Trümmerbruch im Knie, das die Thaisärzte sofort eingipsten. So schwoll das Bein im Gips an und die Schwellung kappte die Blutzufuhr. Natürlich bekam er die schlimmste Form von Hephatits noch mitgeliefert. 
So lag er im Krankenhaus, jeden Tag ging es ihm schlechter. Das Bein gammelte so vor sich hin und der Wundbrand stellte sich ein. Nachdem schon alle Werte und Anzeichen auf ein baldiges Ende zeigten, gelang es meinen Bauherren ihn auf vorerst auf eigene Kosten nach Deutschland auszufliegen. 

In München Rechts der Isar sofort in Notaufahme, in der er umgehend stabilisiert wurde, aber nach 3 Tagen mußte ihm das Bein amputiert werden. Das ist jetzt ca. 8 Jahre her.

----------


## pit

Ich hab mal rumgeschaut. Da sind zwei links, die das Fahren in Thailand gut beschreiben.

http://freebeerforyorky.com/driving.html

http://bangkok.angloinfo.com/countries/ ... riving.asp

Leider ist dabei immer noch keine Bestätigung der Theorien bezüglich der Regeln, die von Greenhorn eingestellt wurden. Ich werde weiter suchen!

gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Robert

> Ich hab mal rumgeschaut. Da sind zwei links, die das Fahren in Thailand gut beschreiben.
> 
> mit url-Button: http://freebeerforyorky.com/driving.html
> 
> ohne jenen: http://freebeerforyorky.com/driving.html


Sag mal, beschreiben die dort Bilder nun, wie man abbiegen soll, oder sind es eher abschreckende Beispiele?
Ich tippe eher auf letzteres...




Zusatz: Wenn man links einfügt und vorher den url-Button drückt, 
dann gehen links in einem neuen Fenster oder Tab auf, das ist ganz praktisch...

----------


## Greenhorn

> Ich hab mal rumgeschaut. Da sind zwei links, die das Fahren in Thailand gut beschreiben.
> 
> http://freebeerforyorky.com/driving.html
> 
> http://bangkok.angloinfo.com/countries/ ... riving.asp
> 
> Leider ist dabei immer noch keine Bestätigung der Theorien bezüglich der Regeln, die von Greenhorn eingestellt wurden. Ich werde weiter suchen!
> 
> gruß Pit


Hallo Pit,
mir ging es genauso, jeder geht diesen Fragen/Antworten geschickt aus dem Weg.
Wuerde mich freuen, wenn du was findest, auch wenn das alles uebern Haufen werfen wuerde.Wirklich!
 ::

----------


## pit

Nachdem wir uns ja in der Vergangenheit mit den Thai Verkehrsregeln auseinandergesetzt hatten und da zu keinem richtigen Ergebnis gekommen sind, habe ich nach einiger Suche eine glaubhafte Quelle gefunden, in der eine englische Übersetzung des Gesetzes, Verordnung oder was auch immer das auch ist, zu finden ist. Ich denke, wenn wir auf eine deutsche Übersetzung warten wollen, die kommt dann möglicherweise 2050.

Von der Mainpage auf „Bits of Law“. Dann gibt es eine bebilderte Kurzform unter „Driver’s Handbook“ und den langen Text unter „Land Traffic Act“.

http://www.geocities.com/bkkriders/

Viel Spaß beim studieren!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Nachdem wir uns ja in der Vergangenheit mit den Thai Verkehrsregeln auseinandergesetzt hatten und da zu keinem richtigen Ergebnis gekommen sind, habe ich nach einiger Suche eine glaubhafte Quelle gefunden, in der eine englische Übersetzung des Gesetzes, Verordnung oder was auch immer das auch ist, zu finden ist. Ich denke, wenn wir auf eine deutsche Übersetzung warten wollen, die kommt dann möglicherweise 2050.
> 
> Von der Mainpage auf „Bits of Law“. Dann gibt es eine bebilderte Kurzform unter „Driver’s Handbook“ und den langen Text unter „Land Traffic Act“.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/bkkriders/
> 
> Viel Spaß beim studieren!
> 
> Gruß Pit


Hatte noch keine Zeit, das alles zu lesen, aber das sieht sehr gut aus!
 ::   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Das ist echt die beste und umfangreichste Seite, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe!


Section 73
If there's no traffic signal or sign installed at a circle (rotary), a driver must give way to vehicles coming from his right.
Kreisverkehr hat Vorfahrt
Section 51
Vehicles turning left shall give way to vehicles turning right
Linksabbieger muessen Rechtsabbieger vorlassen.


Fehlt nur noch "links vor rechts/"rechts vor links".
Kann das mal jemand uebersetzen (insbesondere den zweiten Teil verstehe ich nicht):
If two vehicles enter a junction from different directions at the same time, the vehicle on the left side has a right of way, except when there's a designation of "principle roadway" in which case the vehicle on the principle roadway has a right of way.]

Befuerchte allerdings, dies bedeutet links vor rechts  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das ist wohl sowas wie eine abknickende Vorfahrt!

----------


## pit

Daniel hat Recht!

designation of "principle roadway" meint eine Bezeichnung, wie die Hauptstrasse verläuft (gelbes Schild).


 ::

----------


## Robert

Schön ist auch, daß man links überholen darf, wenn pro Richtung 2 Spuren und mehr vorhaaden sind.
Da habe ich mich dann ja nicht mal strafbar gemacht...  :: 




> Section 45 (400-1000B)
> [No driver shall overtake another vehicle from the left-side unless:
> a. the vehicle to be overtaken is making a right turn or has given a signal that he is going to make a right turn
> b. the roadway is arranged with two or more traffic lanes in the same direction.]

----------


## Greenhorn

Ja aber, ..... was ist den jetzt mit rechts vor links/links vor rechts??
Habe ich das ueberlesen??

----------


## Willi Wacker

...schön finde ich es 
das fast die Hälfte aller Mopeds, Sam Lor und kleinere Vehikel
dir auf dem linken Seitenstreifen entgegen kommen
also ganz Links aber von vorn, die praktizieren quasi den Rechtserkehr so
wie wir ihn aus D. kennen   ::  

steht davon auch was drin ?

----------


## pit

Nee Willi,

das haben die vergessen einzutragen. 

Ab Section 190 könnte das so aussehen, dass Mopedfahrer, Kleinküchen und Fahrzeuge unter 2 Meter Breite eigentlich fahren können, wo sie wollen oder gerade Platz haben.

 ::

----------

Hier gibt es einiges zu auto, Tote und Co im Vergleich Deutschland - Thailand zu lesen.

http://e-pub.uni-weimar.de/volltexte...K_01.03.06.pdf

----------


## Greenhorn

> ...schön finde ich es 
> das fast die Hälfte aller Mopeds, Sam Lor und kleinere Vehikel
> dir auf dem linken Seitenstreifen entgegen kommen
> also ganz Links aber von vorn, die praktizieren quasi den Rechtserkehr so
> wie wir ihn aus D. kennen   
> 
> steht davon auch was drin ?


Habe dazu nur gelesen, ganz links darf man "rechts"   nur fahren, wen gleichzeitig ein offener Regenschirm und ein Mobil-Telefon in der rechten Hand gehalten wird. Mitfahrer duerfen dann nur tranportiert werden, wenn wenn sie umgekehrt zur Fahrtrichtung hinter dem Fahrer sitzen und dabei ein Fernsehgeraet auf dem Schoss hallten.
 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hinzu zufügen währe noch
1 Moped mit mindestens 3 Erwachsenen, oder 2 Erw. u. 2 Kinder
Nachts und ohne Licht   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> ...hinzu zufügen währe noch
> 1 Moped mit mindestens ...  2 Erw. u. 2 Kinder
> .......


So fahre ich jeden Werktag, mindestens zweimal.
Bei meinem Nachbarn sind es 3 Kinder. Seit zwei Wochen ist die Schwester der Mutter mitdabei (also 3/3). Fehlen nur noch die zwei weissen Pudel im Koerb'chen. Die will man aber der Gefahr nicht aussetzen, die haben ja was gekostet.  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Hier gibt es einiges zu auto, Tote und Co im Vergleich Deutschland - Thailand zu lesen.
> 
> http://e-pub.uni-weimar.de/volltexte...K_01.03.06.pdf


..Ja, ja, vor allem das mit den volkswirtschaftlichen Kosten kommt gut rein.
Also, bei aller Liebe, da hatte ich schon nur beim Lesen des Inhaltsverzeichnisses Kopfschmerzen.

@Phommel
hast du wirklich alles gelesen, bevor du das hier empfohlen hast?    ::   ::   ::

----------

> @Phommel
> hast du wirklich alles gelesen, bevor du das hier empfohlen hast?


Ehrlich gesagt habe ich bloß die Tabellen und Grafiken angeschaut und die fand ich Dank den Vergleichswerten mit anderen Ländern sehr interessant.

----------


## pit

Section 7 (1000B)
[Cars and motorcycles must have vehicle registration plates (license plates) when in use on the road.]


Gefunden auf: http://www.deutsche-tauchschule-phuket. ... egeln.html

Ist wahrscheinlich gerade geklaut worden!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Section 7 (1000B)
> [Cars and motorcycles must have vehicle registration plates (license plates) when in use on the road.]
> 
> 
> Gefunden auf: http://www.deutsche-tauchschule-phuket. ... egeln.html
> 
> Ist wahrscheinlich gerade geklaut worden!
> 
> Gruß Pit


Das ist ein neues Moped, da hat man 30 Tage(oder noch mehr?) Zeit das anzumelden.  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Fehlt nur noch "links vor rechts/"rechts vor links".
> Kann das mal jemand uebersetzen (insbesondere den zweiten Teil verstehe ich nicht):
> If two vehicles enter a junction from different directions at the same time, the vehicle on the left side has a right of way, except when there's a designation of "principle roadway" in which case the vehicle on the principle roadway has a right of way.]
> 
> Befuerchte allerdings, dies bedeutet links vor rechts


Ja leider scheint es so zu sein, der erste Halbsatz (If two vehicles enter a junction from different directions at the same time, the vehicle on the left side has a right of way) legt die Vorfahrt fuer von links kommenden Fahrzeuge fest!
Nur der zweite Halbsatz bezieht sich auf die abknickende Vorfahrt.

Bin mir jetzt eigentlich ziemlich sicher, wenn ich an bestimmten Kreuzungen bremsen wuerde, knallt mir einer hinten rein und der von links kommende wundert sich, warum ich nicht weiter gefahren bin.

Danke "Pit"!  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...
> Das ist ein neues Moped, da hat man 30 Tage(oder noch mehr?) Zeit das anzumelden.


Haben die neuen Mopeds dann nicht so eine Art Übergangskennzeichen? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat das auch was damit zu tun, wenn das Moped noch nicht voll bezahlt ist, kann es auch noch nicht auf den neuen Besitzer angemeldet werden.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> ...
> Das ist ein neues Moped, da hat man 30 Tage(oder noch mehr?) Zeit das anzumelden. 
> 
> 
> Haben die neuen Mopeds dann nicht so eine Art Übergangskennzeichen? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat das auch was damit zu tun, wenn das Moped noch nicht voll bezahlt ist, kann es auch noch nicht auf den neuen Besitzer angemeldet werden.


Ja es gibt ein "rotes Nummernschild" (ist allerdings nur die Schrift rot). Das muss man aber nicht haben. Versicherung reicht, bis zur eigentlichen Anmeldung kann man ohneNummernschild fahren.

Der normale Thai ist total geil auf das "Rote". Wie sonst soll er dem noch nicht neidischen Nachbarn zeigen, er hat ein neues Auto.
Bei gebrauchten faehrt man in der Regel "ohne"
 ::

----------


## pit

> Der normale Thai ist total geil auf das "Rote". Wie sonst soll er dem noch nicht neidischen Nachbarn zeigen, er hat ein neues Auto.


Ein Nachbar von uns hat es tatsächlich geschafft, 5 Monate mit dem "roten" rumzufahren!
Geht man allerdings damit über Land, kann man auf heftige Probleme stoßen.
Außerdem ist das Fahren mit dem "roten" nach 21:00 Uhr untersagt!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Außerdem ist das Fahren mit dem "roten" nach 21:00 Uhr untersagt!


??? ????? ??? 1 ???? ?? ?????? ??? ?? ??? ????? ???? ?????????????? ??? ?????????? ?? ( ??????????? ) ???????? ( ?????? · 6.00- 18.00 ?. ) <- ??? ??? ?? ????????? ??? ?????? ??? ??? ????? ??? ?? ??? ???? ?? ??? ??????? ?? · ??? ?????? ??? ??? 3 ???? ????

Also eig. nur zur tageszeit, von 6-18h aber wennst einen guetigen braunen begegnest, dann kann der das auch auf 21:00 ausdehnen.

Wie man wieder sieht = TIT   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Hallo Pit,
"deine" Seite ist echt unerschoepflich gut.
Man kann offensichtlich ein Fahrzeug auf seinen Namen anmelden, auch wenn man nur ein Tourist-Visa hat
siehe hier:
http://www.geocities.com/bkkriders/law/ ... ation.html

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von pit
> 
> Außerdem ist das Fahren mit dem "roten" nach 21:00 Uhr untersagt!
> 
> 
> ??? ????? ??? 1 ???? ?? ?????? ??? ?? ??? ????? ???? ?????????????? ??? ?????????? ?? ( ??????????? ) ???????? ( ?????? · 6.00- 18.00 ?. ) <- ??? ??? ?? ????????? ??? ?????? ??? ??? ????? ??? ?? ??? ???? ?? ??? ??????? ?? · ??? ?????? ??? ??? 3 ???? ????
> 
> Also eig. nur zur tageszeit, von 6-18h aber wennst einen guetigen braunen begegnest, dann kann der das auch auf 21:00 ausdehnen.
> 
> Wie man wieder sieht = TIT


???
@TeigerWutz
Das ist , soweit ich es verstehe, eine Frage in einem thailaendischen Forum, ob man entgegen der Aussage der polizei das auch bis 21:00 ausdehnen kann. Es wird auch *nicht* konkret von dem roten Nummernschild gesprochen.

Ich befuerchte/vermute (!?) vor Einfuehrung des "Roten" gab es eine Regelung "ohne", auf die sich die Beschraenkungen "sonnenauf- bis Sonnenuntergang" und das Fahren nur in der naeheren Umgebung bezogen.
Als dann das "Rote" kam, gab es die Einschraenkungen nicht mehr.
Vor drei Jahren hatte ich mir ein Auto gekauft. Ich war etwas veraergert, da ich ein "rotes" bekam, obwohl ich wie angekuedigt nach BKK fahren wollte. 
Der Verkaeufer versicherte mir ausdruecklich, alles kein Problem mit dem Schild!
Kurz hinter Chumporn auf der H4 winkte mich ein "Brauner" in einer fest eingerichteten Kontrollstelle heraus,"warum ich den ausserhalb von meinem Wohnort in der Nacht hier herum fahren wuerde?"
Ich rief den Verkaeufer an, der mir sagte, ich solle das mobilephone dem Bullen geben. 
Der war weg!  ::  
Ich stieg aus, er blieb verschwunden. Alle anderen waren sehr"aktiv" oder auch verschwunden. Die "Aktiven" "sahen" mich nur mit dem Hinterteil an!
Ich fuhr weiter. 
Kurz vor BKK rief mir noch mal einer etwas in der Art nach. Ich tat als haette ich es nicht gehoert.  ::  
 ::

----------


## schiene

nix für Zartbeseitete!!!
Der Clip dauert allerdings nen Weilchen bis er hochgeladen ist.
http://76.nationchannel.com/playvideo.php?id=39587

----------


## pit

"Engländer" kann ich da nur sagen!

Aber schon gut, dass Frau und Tochter beim Ansehen nicht hinter mir standen!

 ::

----------


## schiene

ein paar einfache (eigentlichselbstverständliche)Tips gibts auf Samui WEB TV
Links,Motorradfahren in Thailand 
http://samui-webtv.com/

----------


## samuitiger

> ein paar einfache (eigentlichselbstverständliche)Tips gibts auf Samui WEB TV
> Links,Motorradfahren in Thailand 
> http://samui-webtv.com/


@schiene

danke für den tip,der film bringt es auf dem punkt.da ich hier in samui lebe,kann ich nur bestätigen was im samui webtv empfohlen wird.was für uns deutsche selbstverständlich ist,gilt bei den thais noch lange nicht.
die straßen,hunde,sand und hirnlose thais machen das fahren in thailand schon mal zum alptraum.

----------


## pit

Thais haben viele Angewohnheiten beim Fahren. Eine ist mir letzte Woche bei der Fahrt in den Isaan allerdings sehr angenehm aufgefallen. Wenn auf der entgegenkommenden Seite auf der Autobahn jemand ohne ersichtlichen Grund mit der Lichthupe spielt, dann kann man auf den nächsten 2 - 3 km eine Polizeikontrolle erwarten. Also schön runter mit der Geschwindigkeit auf 90 und brav fahren. 

Auf der "2" zwischen Korat und Kon Khaen sind Geschwindigkeitskontrollen in beiden Richtungen mittlerweile obgligatorisch! So sind die Thai Autofahrer untereinander doch solidarisch. Der letzte Streit um die Vorfahrt ist dann einfach vergessen.

Insgesammt waren auf der Strecke 5 Kontrollen. Bin überall durchgewunken worden!   ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Nong Kai - Bangkok 3 mal Geschwindigkeitskontrolle. Einheitlich immer 120 km/h. Preis: 200,400,200 Bath.
Dann wurde ich angehalten, weil ich immer rechts fuhr. Sag' ich zu dem, mit 120 kann man links, mit den Vielen Schlagloechern, nicht fahren. Musste er auch lachen,  100 Bath fuer die Kaffeekasse.
Waren eigentlich immer ziemlich lockere Gespraeche. Alle "vier" wollten wissen wieviel Thaifrauen ich schon hatte. Meine Antwort, koennte ich mir nicht leisten, da ich zuviel bei Highway-Kontrollen zahlen muesste.
 ::

----------

> ...100 Bath fuer die Kaffeekasse...


Freiwillig gegeben, oder genötigt?

----------


## konradadenauer

Mir erweckt sich der Eindruck, dass in sehr vielen Thaiforen zahlreiche User unterwegs sind, welche das Kriterium erfüllen, einen durchaus vielversprechenden Roman zu schreiben.

Scheinbar fehlt jedoch der Mut,(oder die Intelligenz) sich dazu zu bekennen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ob es für einen Roman reichen würde, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber potenzial für amüsante Kurzgeschichten gibt es zuhauf.

----------


## odd

Ich bin in fast 6 Jahren ca. 15 Mal angehalten worden und musste insgesamt 600 bht plechen.
Diesen Betrag hatte ich schon nach 14 Tage Deutschland aufgebraucht.

----------


## pit

Ich bin in den letzten 5 Jahren möglicherweise 10 mal angehalten worden. 3-mal mit möglichem Problem. Das kann immer mit 200 Baht auf ein Minimum reduziert werden. Du darst lediglich keine Quittung verlangen!   ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Ich bin in den letzten 12 Jahren nicht ein einziges Mal aufgehalten worden. Ob das wohl daran liegt, dass ich mir jeden Monat eine Vitamin B Spritze verabreichen lasse, oder daran, dass ich nichts Falsches tun möchte?

----------

> ...Du darst lediglich keine Quittung verlangen!...


Stehst Du auf Korruption?

----------


## Enrico

> Stehst Du auf Korruption?


Wenn ich in Deutschland mal geblitzt werde oder nen Knöllchen bekomme, wünsch ich mir die auch   ::

----------

Wo lägen denn da die Grenzen bei Dir, Enrico?

----------


## Enrico

Du stellst Fragen.  ::   Parr Baht hab ich noch, also so 100 für nen Knöllchen fänd ich ok  ::  

Aber brauchste in Deutschland nicht zu versuchen, das ist klar  ::

----------

Ich meinte, Korruption Light, kann man die unterm Deckel halten?
Wie weit wird eine Gesellschaft letztlich davon durchzogen und zerfressen,
wenn es von den kleinsten Dingen an "gesellschaftsfähig" geworden ist?
Korruption ist der Plaque einer Gesellschaft und deshalb wird auch z.B. Thailand in 30 Jahren immer noch dabei sein, Bananen zu biegen.

----------


## Enrico

Ist in Deutschland doch nich anders. Nur geschickter und unter Deckmänteln.

----------

> Ist in Deutschland doch nich anders....


Nein, ist es eben nicht. Absolut nicht.

----------


## Enrico

Jüngstes Beispiel: Quelle. Der Insolvenzverwalter wird für alles ca. 15 Mille erhalten. Meinst der lief gerade zufällig an Quelle vorbei? Und dann hat man ihn gefragt: machste das?

Und da gäb es noch viel mehr. Nur geschickter, untermauerter und unter Deckmänteln in Deutschland, ganz oben in den Etagen.

----------


## konradadenauer

> Jüngstes Beispiel: Quelle. Der Insolvenzverwalter wird für alles ca. 15 Mille erhalten. Meinst der lief gerade zufällig an Quelle vorbei? Und dann hat man ihn gefragt: machste das?
> 
> Und da gäb es noch viel mehr. Nur geschickter, untermauerter und unter Deckmänteln in Deutschland, ganz oben in den Etagen.


Na ja, wobei 15.000 ja nicht gerade viel ist.

----------

> ...ganz oben in den Etagen.


Sicherlich, aber auch in den unteren Etagen und alltäglich in den ganz untern Etagen?
Das Ganze völlig ohne Unrechtsbewusstsein, wie in Thailand eben, das gibt es hier nicht.

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, nein, unten geht das nicht, dann biste dein Posten los. Das geht nur oben bei uns. Dann gehste und bekommst noch ne Abfindung   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

> Zitat von *Enrico*
> 
> ...ganz oben in den Etagen.
> 
> 
> Sicherlich, aber auch in den unteren Etagen und alltäglich in den ganz untern Etagen?
> Das Ganze völlig ohne Unrechtsbewusstsein, wie in Thailand eben, das gibt es hier nicht.


  ::

----------

Konni, erklär mal.

----------


## Met Prik

> Hallo Pit,
> "deine" Seite ist echt unerschoepflich gut.
> Man kann offensichtlich ein Fahrzeug auf seinen Namen anmelden, auch wenn man nur ein Tourist-Visa hat
> siehe hier:
> http://www.geocities.com/bkkriders/law/ ... ation.html


Leider sind die Seiten nicht mehr aufzurufen:
*Sorry, the GeoCities web site you were trying to reach is no longer available.*

----------


## Greenhorn

> Mir erweckt sich der Eindruck, dass in sehr vielen Thaiforen zahlreiche User unterwegs sind, welche das Kriterium erfüllen, einen durchaus vielversprechenden Roman zu schreiben.
> 
> Scheinbar fehlt jedoch der Mut,(oder die Intelligenz) sich dazu zu bekennen.


Auf jeden Fall gibt es in jedem Forum Leute, die hinten rum moppen und nicht den Mut haben Ross und Reiter zu nennen und dabei von Agesicht zu Angesicht das austragen, was bei ihnen "wirklich quersteckt".
Ich finde dein Beitrag ist super doof!

----------


## pit

> Leider sind die Seiten nicht mehr aufzurufen:
> *Sorry, the GeoCities web site you were trying to reach is no longer available.*


Habe ich jetzt auch gemerkt. Zumindest den Text der Verkehrsregeln habe ich als *.pdf gesichert. Falls jemand das haben möchte. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, wie ich den hier einbringen kann.

*Enrico* !?

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Hallo Pit,
> "deine" Seite ist echt unerschoepflich gut.
> Man kann offensichtlich ein Fahrzeug auf seinen Namen anmelden, auch wenn man nur ein Tourist-Visa hat
> siehe hier:
> http://www.geocities.com/bkkriders/law/ ... ation.html
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich ist das nur voruebergehend. Ich fand die ganze Seite echt super.

Das mit dem Anmelden des Fahrzeuges baute darauf auf, die Immigration stellt eine Meldebescheinigung aus. So kenne ich es auch mit dem non-Immigrant O-Visa. Nur hier war die Grundaussage, es geht auch mit einem Tourist-Visa.
Da der Farang grundsaetzlich alles in Thailand besitzen kann (ausser Grundstuecken) , muss dies auch moeglich sein.  ::

----------


## Bagsida

Hallo,

die Unberechenbarkeit der Thai-Fahrer kann ich bestätigen - da fährt einer vor einem her, blinkt links und man ist versucht unter Berechnung der Strecke die der ja gleich zurücklegen wird und dadurch Platz wird hinten dran vorbei zu fahren, da bleibt der mitten beim Abbiegen einfach stehen. Auch fahren speziell die Minibusse auf Phuket, die zum Airport fahren wie die Henker, wobei der Verkehr auf Phuket in der Rushhour noch grausamer als in BKK ist, denn hier rasen sogar die Thai´s in der Stadt - das bestätigen übrigens auch viele hier arbeitende Thai´s die aus BKK kommen.

Konflikten sollte man tunlichst aus dem Wege gehen, denn bei Vorfahrtsrangeleien oder Streit um einen Parklplatz wird mit unter geschossen - als besser freundlich lächeln (auch wenn man noch so kocht) und das Gegenüber wird das auch tun und einem ggf. sogar noch in den Parkplatz einweisen, um den gestritten wurde.

Dass man mit einem "Non-Immi-O-Visum" oder vergleichbarem ein Fahrzeug auf sich selbst anmelden kann sollte klar sein, doch mit Touri-Visum wäre mir neu, es sei den durch "Sondervereinbarungen" - wozu sollte ein Touri auch ein eigenes Fahrzeug im Urlaubsland benötigen ?!

Bei Verkehrskontrollen, bei denen es nicht um akute Verstöße geht, werden übrigens mehr Thais als Ausländer kontolliert, denn bei denen ist davon auszugehen, dass ein Führerschein vorhanden ist - mit dem Auto wird man hier im Süden sowieso nur an den Check-Points gestoppt und es wird dann auch nur in den Wagen geschaut - nach einem Führerschein wurde ich bei einer solchen Kontrolle noch nie gefragt.

Fazit:

Man sollte das machen, was die Thais nicht tun, nämlich vorausschauend fahren, alles um sich herum im Blick behalten und vor allem keine abrupten Lenkbewegungen bzw. schnelle Manöver machen, denn auf so etwas sind Thai´s nicht vorbereitet, also lange vorher andeuten, was man vor hat, so dass es auch der letzte verstehen sollte, was einem aber nicht davor bewahrt, dass noch schnell ein Moped zwischen durch flitzt.

Unfälle mit Mopeds sollte man noch mehr zu vermeiden versuchen als mit Autos, denn deren Hapftpflichtdeckung ist zu 99% miserabel, d.h. wenn der Fahrer zahlen muss, reicht die Versicherungssumme meist nicht für den Schaden aus und vom Fahrer ist nichts zu holen, weshalb dann oft der Autofahrer die Schuld zugewiesen bekommt, da die Deckung besser ist und so alles ohne Komplikationen abläuft.

Bei der Autoversicherung sollte man auch bei einer alten Kiste eine sogenannte "First Class Insurance" abschließen, bei der dann die Hapftpflicht-Deckungssumme deutlich höher liegt als bei der gesetzlichen Versicherung und man so meist nicht in die missliche Lage kommt, bei einem selbst verschuldeten Unfall die Differenz zwischen der niedrigen Deckungsumme und dem Schaden selbst bezahlen zu müssen.
Um die Versicherungsprämie niedrig zu halten, sollte man den Fahrzeugwert so gering wie möglich ansetzen.

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

> Nong Kai - Bangkok 3 mal Geschwindigkeitskontrolle. Einheitlich immer 120 km/h. Preis: 200,400,200 Bath.
> Dann wurde ich angehalten, weil ich immer rechts fuhr. Sag' ich zu dem, mit 120 kann man links, mit den Vielen Schlagloechern, nicht fahren. Musste er auch lachen,  100 Bath fuer die Kaffeekasse.
> Waren eigentlich immer ziemlich lockere Gespraeche. Alle "vier" wollten wissen wieviel Thaifrauen ich schon hatte. Meine Antwort, koennte ich mir nicht leisten, da ich zuviel bei Highway-Kontrollen zahlen muesste.



Das kenne ich auch - bin von BKK nach Phuket gefahren und wurde in Höhe von Phechaburi wegen permanentem Rechtsfahren und das mit gemessen 140-150 km/h angehalten.
Der "Braune" war erst ein wenig mürrisch und ich sagte erst mal freundlich guten Tag, er dann auch, zeigte ihm meinen Thai-Führerschein und fragte was los sei....na ja....zu schnell.....Lasermessung......ständig rechts.....macht Ticket THB 400,- zahlbar an der Policebox ein Paar km zurück.....kurze Verhandlung wegen hab´s eilig und kein Geld etc. > THB 100,- ....der Braune lächelte nett, bedankte sich und alles war gut....das war das einzige Ticket in 3 Jahren.

Wichtig ist immer nett und freundlich bleiben, sich nicht auf tiefschweifende Diskussionen einlassen und vor allem nicht so lange diskutieren, bis ein zweiter Brauner kommt oder man zur Police-Box mitkommen darf, denn das treibt den Preis immer in die höhe.

Bagsida

----------


## Greenhorn

Trifft mich echt hart


> Zitat von Met Prik
> 
> Leider sind die Seiten nicht mehr aufzurufen:
> *Sorry, the GeoCities web site you were trying to reach is no longer available.*
> 
> 
> Habe ich jetzt auch gemerkt. Zumindest den Text der Verkehrsregeln habe ich als *.pdf gesichert. Falls jemand das haben möchte. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, wie ich den hier einbringen kann.
> 
> *Enrico* !?
> ...


Trifft mich echt hart, die ganze Seite war echt geil.

----------


## Greenhorn

Zu den Kontrollen,
es hat echt total zugenommen! Gefuehlsmaessig sage ich mal insbesondere im Norden! Seid etwa 12 Monaten muss man staendig damit rechnen.
Bin schon ueber 70.000 km in Thailand gefahren. Jahrelang *nichts*s, bis auf zwei Routine-Kontrollen an Thai-Feiertagen.
Das mit dem Blinken des Gegenverkehrs ist echt hilfreich. Habe aber festgestellt, sehr oft wird an den "heissen Ecken" der Mittelteil so zugepflanzt, um nichts mehr sehen zu koennen. Insofern koennte das auch ein Hinweis sein.  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ... Zumindest den Text der Verkehrsregeln habe ich als *.pdf gesichert. Falls jemand das haben möchte. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, wie ich den hier einbringen kann.
> 
> *Enrico* !?
> 
> Gruß Pit


copy and paste

----------


## Bagsida

> Zitat von pit
> 
> ... Zumindest den Text der Verkehrsregeln habe ich als *.pdf gesichert. Falls jemand das haben möchte. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, wie ich den hier einbringen kann.
> 
> *Enrico* !?
> 
> Gruß Pit
> 
> 
> ...



 ::   Gibt´s hier etwa Verkehrsregeln........bemerkt habe ich noch nichts davon   ::

----------


## pit

> copy and paste


Ist dann vielleicht ein bisschen zu lang für einen Post. Habe die aber nun nochmal im Net gefunden.

http://thailaws.com/law/t_laws/tlaw0140_5.pdf

ist auch direkt als *.pdf

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Robert

Lernt doch mal zitieren, bei Geocities heißt es nämlich weiter:




> *GeoCities has closed, but there's a lot more to explore on Yahoo!*


Ein Glück, daß es die pdf gibt, die Seiten kommen nicht wieder zurück...

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ greenhorn & robert

Wenn die seite noch am server liegt, so kann man es ja noch mit der waybackmachine versuchen!

http://web.archive.org/web/200712090817 ... ation.html


TW

----------


## Robert

> @ greenhorn & robert
> 
> Wenn die seite noch am server liegt, so kann man es ja noch mit der waybackmachine versuchen!
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/200712090817 ... ation.html
> 
> 
> TW


Danke, habe mir alles Seiten, die es da noch gibt nun mal in eine pdf gedruckt...



Auch hier wieder mal, wenn vor dem Einfügen von Links die Weltkugel mit dem Kettenglied drunter gedrückt wird,
so erscheint [ url ]http://web.archive.org/web/20071209081731/http://www.geocities.com/bkkriders/law/registration.html[ /url ] (ohne die leerstellen),
dazwischen den Link einfügen und er geht später in einem neuen Fenster oder Tab auf,
das erleichtert die Bedienung!

http://web.archive.org/web/200712090...istration.html

An die Admin, kann man sowas in der Art irgendwie Pinnen, Vaddern hat sie die Mühe gemacht, 
daß das mit den URL's so von der Forensoftware behandelt wird, aber keiner nutzt es...

----------

Jedes mal, wenn ich diesen Threadtitel lese muss ich grinsen, weil ich an die "uns aller Missy Huberin" denken muss. 
Nachdem Sie sich an einem einzigen Nachmittag auf Ko Samui mal einen Mietwagen gönnte, kam Sie zur festen Überzeugung, dass Autofahren in Thailand entspannter ist als in Deutschland. Schade, dass Sie nicht mehr schreibt, die Missy. So fundierte Kracher liest man gerne.

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ robert

Sicherlich haste recht, aber wieso soll *ich* mich darum kümmern  :: 

Gibt doch ne lösung, von forumsseite her, wo sich alle links in einem neuen tab öffnen.

Andernfalls halt der berühmte rechtsklick (!)...

----------


## Robert

> @ robert
> 
> Sicherlich haste recht, aber wieso soll *ich* mich darum kümmern 
> 
> Gibt doch ne lösung, von forumsseite her, wo sich alle links in einem neuen tab öffnen.
> 
> Andernfalls halt der berühmte rechtsklick (!)...


*Du* mußt den Link mit dem URL Botton eintragen, dann geht es automtisch...

Wenn eine URL ohne den Button eingebaut wird, ist es ein nettes Feature, 
daß die Forensoftware überhaupt einen anwählbaren Link draus macht.
Nur ist es wohl in der Forensoftware *nicht* einstellbar, 
wie sie weiter behandelt werden sollen...

http://Feature.ist.aus
http://Feature.ist.an.weil.als.url/hinterlegt

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von TeigerWutz
> 
> @ robert
> 
> Sicherlich haste recht, aber wieso soll *ich* mich darum kümmern 
> 
> Gibt doch ne lösung, von forumsseite her, wo sich alle links in einem neuen tab öffnen.
> 
> Andernfalls halt der berühmte rechtsklick (!)...
> ...


Danke!
Versuche es beim naechsten mal.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hier für die verkehrsexperten
hatten wir diesen Link schon
wenn ja vergessen

http://www.tarc.ait.ac.th/link.php

----------


## schiene

Thailands Verkehrszeichen:
http://hfludwig.webs.com/Verkehrszei...20Thailand.pdf

Die Experten können auch gerne mal diese Seite checken.Hier findet man sehr viel über Rechte,Gesetze und Behörden.Ob alles stimmt kann ich nicht einschätzen,habe aber den Eindruck das immer aktualisiert wird.
Eure Meinung???
http://hfludwig.webs.com/tangorecht.htm

----------


## odd

Ich bin ein gebranntes Kind in Sachen Recht in Thailand. Es mag Paragraphen in Thailand existieren, die aber endlos in die Länge gezogen werden kann.

Was sagte mein damaliger Anwalt. Ich müsse mich von 10 Anklagepunkte auf 2 - 3 beschränken, da der Richter eine zu umfangreiche Anklage nur "überbrückt"!   ::

----------


## Bagsida

> Thailands Verkehrszeichen:
> http://hfludwig.webs.com/Verkehrszei...20Thailand.pdf
> 
> Die Experten können auch gerne mal diese Seite checken.Hier findet man sehr viel über Rechte,Gesetze und Behörden.Ob alles stimmt kann ich nicht einschätzen,habe aber den Eindruck das immer aktualisiert wird.
> Eure Meinung???
> http://hfludwig.webs.com/tangorecht.htm



Was von @Tango kommt, hat normalerweise Hand & Fuß !

Recht haben und bekommen sind aber gerade in Thailand oft zwei Paar Stiefel - wobei es nicht selten so abläuft, dass man zwar Recht bekommt, doch das erst nach vielen Jahren.

----------


## schiene

> Ich bin ein gebranntes Kind in Sachen Recht in Thailand. Es mag Paragraphen in Thailand existieren, die aber endlos in die Länge gezogen werden kann.
> 
> Was sagte mein damaliger Anwalt. Ich müsse mich von 10 Anklagepunkte auf 2 - 3 beschränken, da der Richter eine zu umfangreiche Anklage nur "überbrückt"!


Schau dir mal die Dauer von Gerichtsvefahren in Deutschland an!!
Ich hatte eins bis vor kurzem laufen,welches sich ganze 5 Jahre hinzog.Dabei ging es eigentlich nur um eine Entscheidung des Gerichts Körperverletzung aus Notwehr oder nicht+Schadensforderung (Schmerzensgeld+Zahnerstz  ::  )für die Gegenpartei!!
Oftmals wartest du in Deutschland schon Jahre bis es überhaupt zu einer Vehandlung kommt.

----------

Uwe, Du kannst die thailändische und die deutsche Justiz erst dann vergleichen, wenn Du dort gelebt hast und in den Genuss des thailändischen "Rechtssystems" gekommen bist.
Dazwischen liegen Welten.

----------


## odd

> Uwe, Du kannst die thailändische und die deutsche Justiz erst dann vergleichen, wenn Du dort gelebt hast und in den Genuss des thailändischen "Rechtssystems" gekommen bist.
> Dazwischen liegen Welten.


  ::  

In Deutschland auch nicht an der Tagesordnung, dass die Rechtsanwälte beider Parteien zusammenarbeiten.  ::

----------


## schiene

[youtube:d1pbknft]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snCGovBhbMI[/youtube:d1pbknft]

----------


## odd

Schaut nach dem 7er Motorway aus.
Schätzungsweise wird der Fahrer nicht lange auf seinen ersehnten Unfall warten müssen.

----------


## Didi-K

> Schätzungsweise wird der Fahrer nicht lange auf seinen ersehnten Unfall warten müssen.


Bestimmt! Ob die Jungs dann noch genauso lustig ein werden, glaub ich nicht.  ::

----------


## tschaang

> Uwe, Du kannst die thailändische und die deutsche Justiz erst dann vergleichen, wenn Du dort gelebt hast und in den Genuss des thailändischen "Rechtssystems" gekommen bist.
> Dazwischen liegen Welten.


Ich würde mir nichts sehnlicher wünschen, als das die deutschen Polizeibeamten, Rechtsanwälte und Richter vor Antritt ihrer Tätigkeit in Deutschland ein 6-wöchiges Praktikum in Thailand machen müssen....  ::

----------

> Ich würde mir nichts sehnlicher wünschen, als das die deutschen Polizeibeamten, Rechtsanwälte und Richter vor Antritt ihrer Tätigkeit in Deutschland ein 6-wöchiges Praktikum in Thailand machen müssen...


Ja, und dann?
Oder beliebtest Du nur einen kleinen Spaß gemacht zu haben?

----------


## odd

> Zitat von tschaang
> 
> Ich würde mir nichts sehnlicher wünschen, als das die deutschen Polizeibeamten, Rechtsanwälte und Richter vor Antritt ihrer Tätigkeit in Deutschland ein 6-wöchiges Praktikum in Thailand machen müssen...
> 
> 
> Ja, und dann?
> Oder beliebtest Du nur einen kleinen Spaß gemacht zu haben?


Wenn das ein Spass sein soll?

----------


## pit

Songkran ist nicht mehr weit. Wie auch viele Thais habe ich mit meiner Familie für die Ferien zum Heimatort meiner Frau zu fahren. Bangkok - Kalasin, das ist eine Strecke von rund 650 km, die man unter normalen Umständen in weniger als 9 Stunden (mit Pausen) bewerkstelligen kann.

In Deutschland würde ich eine solche Strecke in einem Zug auf der Autobahn durchrasen und dann wäre das in weniger als 5 Stunden erledigt!

Nach Statistik ist dies die unfallträchtigste Zeit in Thailand überhaupt. Erfahrungen von mir aus den vergangenen Jahren können das eigentlich nur bestätigen.

Ich erinnere mich an das Jahr 2008, in dem ich für diese Strecke rund 18 Stunden gebraucht habe. 2009 haben wir den Weg gewählt, bis Khon Khen zu fliegen. War aber auch nicht so prickelnd, da mein Nong koi uns mit seinem PickUp vom Flughafen abgeholt hat. -> 3 weitere Stunden im Auto (wäre ich gefahren, maximal 2 Stunden und ohne dauernde Angst vor einem Unfall)!

Anyhow! Wenn es Unfälle auf dem Highway gibt, dann ist da meist ein PickUp beteiligt. Die PickUps zu dieser Zeit sind meist völlig überladen. 6 - 8 Leute auf der Ladefläche plus Gepäck! Der Fahrer glaubt aber, er fährt immer noch in der Stadt mit einem leeren Wagen. Und genauso ist das Verhalten. Das Wort „Abstand halten“ scheint in der Thai Sprache einfach nicht zu existieren. Bei einer Bremsung ist dann der Bremsweg plötzlich unerwartet viel zu lang (klar, mit rund einer Tonne Zuladung)!

Fahren zu dieser Zeit ist einfach eine Katastrophe! Eine Milderung könnte sein, wenn die Polizei oder auch die Regierung das Fahren von PickUps während dieser Zeit generell verbieten würde!   ::  

Im letzten Jahr haben die Feiertage zu Songkran knapp 300 Verkehrstote gefordert. Warten wir auf die Bilanz für dieses Jahr!

Gruß Pit

 ::

----------


## odd

Pit Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der 2er Highway, der eigentlich nur für 3 Spuren ausgelegt ist, oftmals 5 oder 6 spurig befahren wird.

Hatte vor 4 Jahren eine einzigartige Erfahrung machen dürfen. Morchit - Saraburi Dauer 3 Stunden. Kurz nach Saraburi gab der Bus den Geist auf. Ersatzbusse gab es insoweit nicht, also wurde auf den nächstmöglichen Bus gewartet. Dieser wurde mit Plastikstühlen auffrisiert, sodass statt 40 Passagiere weit über 60 Menschen mehr oder weniger Platz fanden. Seinerzeit fuhr ich nach Amnat Charoen. Anstatt den gewöhnlichen 9 Stunden waren wir 16 Stunden unterwegs.

----------


## pit

> Pit Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der 2er Highway, der eigentlich nur für 3 Spuren ausgelegt ist, oftmals 5 oder 6 spurig befahren wird.


Tschuldigung, habe ich wirklich vergessen!

Und wenn Du an einer Tankstelle mal zum Pinkeln anhalten möchtest, dann sollte das rechtzeitig geplant werden. Es ist 1. schwierig, einen Platz auch nur zum kurzfristigen Parken zu finden und dann 2. stehst Du an der Toilette 30 Minuten in der Schlange, bis Du darfst  ::  !

Gruß Pit
 ::  
werde berichten!

----------


## wein4tler

Hier die Lösung für Pinkeln ohne Anstellen:



andere Version:



die verspielte Version:

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Anyhow! Wenn es Unfälle auf dem Highway gibt, dann ist da meist ein PickUp beteiligt. Die PickUps zu dieser Zeit sind meist völlig überladen. 6 - 8 Leute auf der Ladefläche plus Gepäck! Der Fahrer glaubt aber, er fährt immer noch in der Stadt mit einem leeren Wagen. Und genauso ist das Verhalten. Das Wort „Abstand halten“ scheint in der Thai Sprache einfach nicht zu existieren. Bei einer Bremsung ist dann der Bremsweg plötzlich unerwartet viel zu lang (klar, mit rund einer Tonne Zuladung)!


Wieso ist ein pick-up mit ner tonne überladen? Haben die doch 1100 kg nutzlast.
Was wiegen denn so thais? (8 thais = vllt. 400kg und  700kg marschverpflegung?)  ::  

Wirklich überladen war ich aber auch mehrmals    ::   mit fischen + crash-ice wöchentlich u. mal mit 920  wassermelonen !

----------


## odd

Fällt mir mein erstes Songkran in Thailand ein. 
Strecke zum Strand ca. 130 Km.

20 Leute auf der Ladefläche. Das geilste Songkran meines Lebens, als ein Mädel auf meinem Schoss sass. (Die verdammten Schlaglöcher)

----------


## wein4tler

Odd, konntest Du dann noch selbstständig von der Ladefläche runter?
Oder warst dauersteif?  ::

----------


## pit

> Wieso ist ein pick-up mit ner tonne überladen? Haben die doch 1100 kg nutzlast.
> Was wiegen denn so thais? (8 thais = vllt. 400kg und  700kg marschverpflegung?)


Hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass der PickUp überladen ist. Es ist der Fahrer! Ich unterstelle Dir jetzt mal, dass selbst, wenn Du 2 Tonnen hinten drauf hast, immer in Gedanken dabei bist und die 2 Tonnen beim bremsen auch realisierst!




> Das geilste Songkran meines Lebens, .... (Die verdammten Schlaglöcher)


Du bist echt ein Ferkel!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## odd

Alle Einzelheiten kann ich allerdings nicht widergeben.
Wusste gar nicht wie leidfähig ich tatsächlich bin.
Am Meer angekommen hatten wir uns vom Rest getrennt und wurde ein wenig entschädigt.   ::

----------


## pit

So, da bin ich wieder heile in Bangkok angekommen!

Die Fahrt in den Norden am 11. fing eigentlich gut an. Wir sind um 06:00 Uhr in Bangkok losgefahren. Der erste Stau kam nach ca. 50 km. Bis Saraburi (Entfernung von Bangkok 110 km) haben wir dann insgesammt 3 Stunden gebraucht!

Das war aber erst der Anfang. Raus aus Saraburi ging es recht zügig für rund 10 km. Dann Stau ohne Ende. Die Etappe bis Korat (weitere 140 km) hat dann bis 3 Uhr Nachmittags gebraucht! Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass wir auch eine Pause von rund 30 Minuten eingelegt haben. Auf der Strecke hat die Polizei zwei Spuren der Gegenfahrbahn für den Verkehr nach Korat freigegeben (totale Nutzungsbreite dann mit 9 oder 10 Spuren). War dann aber auch nicht der Bringer, da die Autos vor Korat natürlich alle wieder auf die richtige Seite umgeleitet werden mussten!

Von Korat dann weitere 3 Stunden für die knapp 200 km bis Khon Khen. Das erschien nach den vergangenen Stunden dann als richtig flott! Dann nochmal 3 weitere Stunden in der Dunkelheit bis zum endgültigen Ziel!

Ich glaub, ich tu mir das nicht nochmal an!

Die Rückfahrt heute verlief recht normal. Meine liebe Frau wollte Samstag fahren, ich habe Freitag vorgezogen. Ich denke, das war eine gute Entscheidung! Abfahrt 08:30 Uhr, Bangkok 18:30!

Ich frag mich immer nur, wie ein Auto sowas klaglos mitmachen kann!  ::  

 ::   ::  
Pit

----------


## Enrico

Um und zu Songran ist diese Strecke der blanke Horror, ich kenn das  ::

----------


## pit

Nun hat das Pech mich doch eingekriegt. 
Ich wurde am vergangenen Freitag in einen Unfall verwickelt. Auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause musste ich an einer Ampel stoppen. Ich stand ca. 3 Sekunden, als ein anderer Wagen von hinten ungebremst in mein Heck einschlug. Dabei wurde mein Auto auch noch direkt auf den Vordermann geschoben.

Ein Polizist war von der Kreuzung unmittelbar zur Stelle. Kein toter bei dem Unfall, niemand Verletzt? Nein!  Er hat uns Dreien dann bedeutet, schnellstmöglich mit den Autos von der Strasse zu verschwinden. Direkt nebenan ist der Hof von irgendeiner Firma. Also rein! Keine Kreide auf der Straße, wie eigentlich allgemein üblich, nein, nur schnell weg! Damit ist der braune dann wieder gegangen! Den Rest werden die Versicherungen regeln!

Mein Wagen war absolut noch fahrtüchtig! Beide Stoßfänger haben etwas gelitten (Plastik). Wie es drunter ausschaut, warten wir mal. Das Endrohr vom Auspuff und der Topf (Kat) sind auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Meinem Hintermann hat es den Kühler zersemmelt. Schade auch!

Dann die Versicherung angerufen. „Es muss jemand rauskommen!“ Kaum sind 20 Minuten vergangen, da war der Typ von der Versicherung dann auch schon mit seinem Moped da!

Nun stellt sich langsam raus, dass der Verursacher des Unfalls gar keine Versicherung hat, oder diese gerade so eben abgelaufen ist oder sowas ähnliches!   ::  

Mittlerweile ist dann auch ein Arbeitskollege von mir eingetroffen, den ich um Hilfe gebeten hatte, da mir die ganze Kiste nur in Thai Sprache nun langsam zu heiß wurde.   ::  

Es wurde spannend. Der Versicherungsgei nimmt alle Daten auf und der Typ, der aufgefahren ist, ist eindeutig für schuldig befunden. Wichtig! Nicht der Farang, der einfach nur zwischen 2 Autos geraten ist! Viele Zettel werden ausgefüllt. Nach ca. 1 1/2 Stunden bekomme ich dann einen roten. Den hat der andere, den ich nach dem ersten Aufprall dann zwangsläufig rammen musste, auch schon vor mir bekommen.

Wie ich das nun verstanden hatte, wird die eigene Versicherung erstmal zahlen und sich dann die Knete vom Verursacher einfordern.

Gestern hat dann meine Frau dann bei der Versicherung angerufen. Es ist tatsächlich so! Find ich ja schon erstmal eine gute Sache.

Nun sind wir auf der Suche nach einer Vertragswerkstatt der Versicherung, die das Ganze möglichst schnell aus der Welt schaffen kann.

Ein Besuch bei einer nicht so weit entfernten (der einzigen auf der Westseite des Rivers) heute Morgen ergab, dass wir in rund 2 Wochen noch mal anrufen können, um einen Termin zur Feststellung des Schadens machen können! Na klasse!

Die Liste weiter abgeklappert, ergab nun einen Termin am Dienstag, den 27.! Allerdings ist das eine Werkstatt nicht weit vom Flughafen in Samutprakarn. Never mind, sind nur knapp 15 km von meiner Arbeit!

Werde weiter berichten!   ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Drei Unfallteilnehmer und nur *einer* hat *keine* Versicherung, das ist doch schon mal eine gute Quote.

Hoffentlich bleibt der Mist nicht an deiner Versicherung haengen. Normalerweise muss der Schuldige (ohne Versicherung) an Ort und Stelle berappen, wenn er nicht kann, Protokoll und in Knast. Da haben die Braunen aber keine Lust zu.
Ich hatte auch mal so einen Fall, Moped faehrt mir hinten rein. Bulle, Versicherungsvertreter und meine Frau treffen alle in der selben Minute ein. Jetzt stellt sich auch raus, Moped hat keine Versicherung.
Dann kam die Idee, meine Versicherung koennte ja den Schaden regeln. Alle waren damit einverstanden. Ich stand etwas abseits und hatte nicht alles verstanden und fragte deswegen bei meiner Frau nach. Sag ich, geht doch mein Schadensfreirabatt hoch, "nein" sagt der Versicherungsvertreter, "der Schaden liegt vermutlich bei 6.000 TB deswegen geht die Versicherung nicht hoch. Sage ich" ... und was ist, wenn ich bis zum Ende des Jahres noch einen Schaden habe?" Klar dann geht mein Rabatt in Ar...!
Jetzt gab es eine neue Diskussionsrunde: wieviel muss der fuer das Risiko (weiterer Unfall) abdruecken? Meine Frau kaempfte wie eine Loewin. Man einigte sich auf 2.000 TB (4.000 waren gefordert)! Wobei keiner der Beteiligten wusste, um wieviel Kohle und wieviel Jahre, die Beitraege hochgehen koennten.
Nachdem das klar war, stellte sich heraus, Mopedfahrer hat kein Geld> 2 Telefonanrufe, immer noch kein Geld. Jetzt wurde es hektisch. Der Braune fragte nach der ID-card, .... Diskussion und und und, ... 2-3 Minuten spater haette meine Frau das Geld in der Hand und der Mopedfahrer seine ID zurueck, alle laechelten und gingen nach hause.
 ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Jetzt stellt sich auch raus, Moped hat keine Versicherung.
> Dann kam die Idee, meine Versicherung koennte ja den Schaden regeln. Alle waren damit einverstanden
> 
>  ... 2-3 Minuten spater haette meine Frau das Geld in der Hand und der Mopedfahrer seine ID zurueck, alle laechelten und gingen nach hause.


Ich finde es immer wieder beeindruckend, wie praktisch sowas in Thailand geregelt wird ...   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Das Schild steht hier in einer leicht hektischen Strasse, wo Gemuese und Obst verkauft wird (teilweise Grossmarkt aehnlich).
Auf der anderen Strassenseite steht das Schild:

Alles klar oder was?
Von 6-18 Uhr Parkverbot.
Auf dem oberen Schild steht in Thaischrift der Zusatz: Wann Khii (Tag ungeradeZahl)
Sinngemaess: Ungerades Datum , der 1., 3., 5., 7., ........, 31.
Beim zweiten Schild steht: Wann Khuu (Tag Paar)
Sinngemaess: Gerades Datum , der 2., 4., 6., ......, 30.
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Habe mich jetzt noch mal etwas laenger mit einem Verkehrspolizisten unterhalten.
Es gibt tatsaechlich die Regelung (an Kreuzungen mit gleichberechtigten Strassen ohne sonstige Vorfahrtsregelung), wer zu erst kommt hat Vorfahrt.
Zu diesem Prinzip passt auch die Beschilderung 4-way-stop/3-way-stop. (Wie in den USA) An allen Einmuendungen der Kreuzung steht ein stop-Schild und dann gehts auch in der Reihenfolge der Ankunft.
Wenn es dann zu einem Unfall kommt, ist genau das schwer zu beweisen. Wir sollten also darauf achten, bei der Aufnahme des "Protokolls" schon immer herauszustellen, wir waren zuerst an der Kreuzung.  :cool:  
Bei geringem Verkehrsaufkommen mag diese Regelung sinnvoll sein. Ist etwas mehr los, fuehrt das aber zu Verwirrungen und Verzoegerungen.
Hier Beispiel fuer eine 3er-Kreuzung:

An dieser Kreuzung stand schon immer (nur) an der von rechts einmuendenten Strasse ein Stop-Schild. Eines Tages stand dann (siehe Bild oben) ein weiteres Stop-schild (hier: Fahrtrichtung gerade aus).
Aha dachte ich, "3-way-stop".
Bei naechster Gelegenheit kam ich aus entgegengesetzter Richtung zurueck, .....

 ::  da war *kein* Stopschild.
Aus reiner Neugier fuhr ich bei Gelegenheit von der einmuendenten Strasse heran:

 ::  Deutlich zu sehen, *doch* eine Kreuzung mit 3-Stop-Schildern.
 ::

----------


## schiene

also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe......

Kreuzung 3 oder 4 Strassen ohne Schilder fährt wer zuerst da war.
Kreuzung mit  3 oder 4 Strassen wo ein Stopschild steht fahren zuerst die ohne Schild nach ihrer Ankunftszeit und dann die mit Schild.
Bei einer Kreuzung mit 4 Stopschildern fährt wieder derjenige welcher zuerst da war ....???????  ::  
naja mir egal,ich lasse mich ja immer fahren  :cool:

----------


## pit

Bei Kreuzungen / Einmündungen gänzlich ohne Schilder spielt die Breite der Straßen eine wichtige Rolle. Die breitere ist in der Regel die vorfahrtberechtigte!

Ist doch alles ganz einfach in Thailand.

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

@schiene
Sorry, die Bilderserie war als Scherz gedacht.
An diesen x-way-stop Kreuzungen muss aus jeder Richtung ein Stopschild stehen.
Die Vorfahrt-Regelung ist dann wie bei der "Gleichberechtigten Kreuzung". Der Unterschied, man muss anhalten und darf dann in Reihenfolge der Ankunft fahren.
An Kreuzungen mit sehr wenig Verkehr (alle 3 Stunden eine Postkutsche oder alle 10 Minuten ein Ochsenkarren) sind solche Regelungen "super". Aber bei der heutigen Verkehrsdichte, vor allem innerorts, halte ich sie fuer reformbeduerftig.
Da stehen ganz schnell aus allen Richtungen zwei, drei Fahrzeuge hintereinander, weiss doch keiner mehr, wer zuerst da war.
Jetzt noch mal zu dem Scherz:
Das erste Stop-Schild an der Einmuendung (s.Bild 3; links im Bild) war schon immer da. Nun sollte die Kreuzung umgewandelt werden in 3-way-stop. Also hat irgendeiner einen Auftrag gegeben, an der Kreuzung "sowieso", "da"und "dort" zwei zusaetzliche Stop-Schilder aufzustellen.
Eigentlich muesste eines der beiden Schilder von der Einmuendung (Bild 3) auf dem Bild 2 stehen.
Nun das war kein typischer thailaendischer Fehler, sondern ein suedostasiatischer, denn da waren mindestens noch 4 Burmesen beteiligt.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Bei Kreuzungen / Einmündungen gänzlich ohne Schilder spielt die Breite der Straßen eine wichtige Rolle. Die breitere ist in der Regel die vorfahrtberechtigte!
> ..........


Neben der Breite der Strassen und den normalen Vorfahrt-Schildern gibt es noch eine Hilfe, die Strassenschilder.

Das ist nochmal die Kreuzung aus dem Beispiel oben: Rechts und links im Bild sind jeweils ein Strassenschild zu sehen.
Das rechte Schild ..

ist fuer die Bumrungsatharn Road. Entscheident ist die Abkuerzung "rd." fuer "road".
Das linke Strassenschild ...

ist auch eine "rd." ("road"), es handelt sich um eine gleichberechtigte [beides "road"] Kreuzung/Einmuendung .
Steht an einer Einmuendung ein solches Schild ...

.., handelt es sich um eine Soi.
Diese Schilder gibt es auch in dieser Ausfuehrung:

und sind dann nur an der Bezeichnung "soi" von dem Schild an der vorfahrtsberechtigten "road" zu unterscheiden. Die "road" hat Vorfahrt gegenueber der "soi". Muendet eine Strasse ohne Strassenschild in eine "road" ein, ist auch diese untergeordnet.

Ist man im "Soi-Bereich" und kommt an weitere Einmuendungen/Kreuzungen ohne Strassenbezeichnungen, sind diese gleichberechtigt. 




> Ist doch alles ganz einfach in Thailand.


sehe ich auch so   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Auch dieses Schild (Intersection)

gibt Auskunft ueber die Vorfahtsregelung: eine Kreuzung/Einmuendung ist nur eine "intersection", wenn " roads" aufeinandertreffen.

Ja, .... jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch eines, .....
...was passiert denn, wenn zwei oder mehr Fahrzeuge gleichzeitig an einer Kreuzung/Einmuendung eintreffen?
?Habe ich eigentlich schon mal erwaehnt, dass ich fuer all das keine Gewaehr geben kann und jede Haftung ausschliessen muss?
Ja, dann gilt ...... rechts vor links  ::  
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Fahre die Tage mit dem Moped los und biege in die Hauptstrasse ein, ....... Zeigt mir da doch einer den Vogel, aber wie .
Das hat ich ja noch nie erlebt (in Th), ... 30 Meter weiter schon wieder einer, diesmal auf dem Moped, ich glaub ich spinne, ....
Ach so, ... ich hatte vergessen den Helm aufzusetzen und 250 Meter weiter stand ein Polizist ("500 TB mit Quittung oder 200 in dem Helm).
Also diese Warnsystem funktionieren sehr gut, haengt wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Beliebtheitsgrad der Braunen zusammen.
Bei Radarkontrollen wird geblinkt.
 ::

----------


## schiene

::   dat is ja cool  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Mit meinem PKW fahre ich normalerweise das 91-er Benzin. Kostet z.Z. 37-37,5 TB.
Gibt aber auch Benzin-gasohol (91) und (95)

Es handelt sich um ein Benzin- Ethanolgemisch, wobei das 91er "Normal"-Sprit sein sollte und das 95er "Super".
95er-Gasohol kostet hier zur Zeit (siehe Bild) "nur 33,4 TB/l
91er-Gasohol sollte nochmal 1-1,5 TB/l billiger sein.
Fuer meinen fast 4 Jahre alten Honda Jazz empfiehlt mir der Haendler Halbe/Halbe zu fahren.
Denke der Umwelt zu liebe sollte ich das machen, aus Unsicherheit fahre ich aber immer noch (100%) das teure 91 Normal-Bezin
 ::  
Anmerkung: Die vielen Leute, die an einer Tankstelle herumwuseln, sind hier, mit Ausnahme des Oberkassierers, alles Burmesen

----------


## pit

Meist alle, die Gasohol probiert haben, berichten, dass der Verbrauch ansteigt. Ist irgendwie erklärbar damit, dass das Ethanol da drinne rasch verfliegt. Das macht den Preisvorteil eigentlich wieder kaputt! Lohnt sich vermutlich nur, wenn man über Land geht und in einigen Stunden einen ganzen Tank voll verbrennt.

Ich tanke nach wie vor Benzin 91!

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

[img_r:2gal8vup]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC00161i.jpg[/img_r:2gal8vup][img_l:2gal8vup]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/MOV00155i.jpg[/img_l:2gal8vup]Die Thais lieben das "Rote-Nummernschild", wie sonst soll man dem Nachbar zeigen, man hat ein neues Fahrzeug. In der Regel "fahren" sie es 2 Monate.
Natuerlich werden bei besonders tollen Fahrzeugen die Nummer (vorwaerts und rueckwaerts) in der Lotterie gekauft. Wird dann wirklich mal ein Treffer erzielt, ist das immer ein ganzer Clan aus der Nachbarschaft, die sich den Gewinn teilen muessen.  ::  
Das "Anfaenger"-Schild sieht in TH so aus (unterer Aufkleber schwarz/gelb)

----------


## Greenhorn

Vor ein paar Wochen haben wir unseren "Fuhrpark" um das Teil erweitert:

Volle Ladung Batterie etwa 40 km Reichweite.
Hoechst"geschwindigkeit": 40 Km/h
Gemaess Firmenangaben kostet eine Aufladung an Strom umgerechnet 1,4 TB.
Es gibt diese Teile in Verschiedenen Ausfuehrungen. Einige sehen wie Fahrraeder aus, bei anderen, wie unseres, laesst man mehr das Moped-out-fit heraus haengen.
Mit den Pedalen kann man leicht mittreten, wodurch es schneller wird und auch steilere Berge kein problem sind .
Neupreis in BKK unter 20.000 TB. Wir haben es secondhand: 3 Monate alt= 13.000 TB gekauft. Bis jetzt keine Probleme. Auch nicht bei Regen. Neue Batterie kostet 500 TB.
Es wird hier von immer mehr Burmesen gefahren, die keinen T-Fuehrerschein machen duerfen.
Die Frage Versicherung und Helmpflicht ist stritig.
 ::

----------


## pezi

meine rennsemmel in udon

----------


## wein4tler

Pezi wo ist sie? Schon von bösen Buben gemopst?

----------


## Greenhorn

[img_l:16bxvtb1]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/SAM_0422i.jpg[/img_l:16bxvtb1][img_r:16bxvtb1]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/SAM_0430i.jpg[/img_r:16bxvtb1]Vor solchen "Ueberraschungseiern" ist man in Thailand nirgends sicher. In der Stadt, auf Landstrassen, auf Highways, ... ueberall.
Ich habe fuer mich festgestellt (habe aber keine Erklaerung dafuer), in Kurven treten Schlagloecher meist zuerst auf.[br:16bxvtb1][/br:16bxvtb1]
[img_r:16bxvtb1]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/SAM_0418i.jpg[/img_r:16bxvtb1]




Heimtueckisch wird's, wenn die Loecher auch noch getarnt sind.  ::

----------


## schiene

gibts auch in Deutschland   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

::   ::   ::  *
koestlich, gibt's da Erklaerungen fuer??  ::   :: 

*hoffe es sind keine Menschen zu Schade gekommen!

----------


## schiene

> *
> koestlich, gibt's da Erklaerungen fuer??


meist ist nen Wasserrohrbruch,die Erde wird unter der Strasse ausgespült  und irgend wann sackt sie abe und solch "schöne" großen Löscher fressen dann die Autos

----------


## Greenhorn

Wer in Thailand am Strassenverkehr teilnehmen will, muss eigentlich immer und ueberall mit einfach allem rechnen.
Hier mal das "lustige" Beispiel Mopedfahren mit Regenschirm:
[img_l:2kr8gvoi]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC00402i.jpg[/img_l:2kr8gvoi]
[img_r:2kr8gvoi]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC00403i.jpg[/img_r:2kr8gvoi]Unabhaengig ob alleine oder zu zweit, der Regenschirm ist ein haeufig zu sehendes Utensil auf Thailands Strassen.
Vor allem das einhaendige Fahren ist an sich schon gefaehrlich. Kommt dann noch ein Windstoss und der Schirm "klappt" auf, ist ein Verreisen des Lenkers nicht mehr zu verhindern.
Oft macht sich der Schirm auch selbstaendig und landet irgendwo im nachfolgendem Verkehr.
Heute Morgen kam mir in der Einbahnstrasse eine Frau mit dem Moped entgegen. Sie war kurz vorher, gut getarnt durch parkende Autos, ploetzlich aus einer Seitenstrasse eingebogen.
Ich wollte eigentlich in diese Seitenstrasse abbiegen, fuhr deswegen schon eher langsam und hatte mich nach links eingeordnet. Rechts neben mir versuchte sich ein Pickup vorbeizudraengeln.
Die Frau hatte auch einen Schirm in der linken Hand. Im Fussbereich des Roller-Modeds lag quer ein 50-kg-Sack, darauf stand ein etwa 2-jaehriges Kind, welches sich mit beiden Haenden am Lenker festhielt. Ansonsten hatte die Frau das "siamesische Schiefhals-Synthrom"*. Fehlten eigentlich nur noch die Pinscher vorne im Koerb'chen und auf der Rueckbank. 
Aber ich denke, diese Plaetze wurden heute fuer ihre Schutzengel benoetigt.
Ein solches Fahrzeug kann aber auch bei hoher Geschwindigkeit auf der Highway aus dem Graben in der Mitte ("wilder"-U-turn) entgegen kommen. Sehr oft muessen die dann noch weiter nach links ausholen, da sie einem grasendem Rind ausweichen muessen.
All dies faellt unter "in Jahrhunderte gewachsenes Gewohnheitsrecht"  ::  
[br:2kr8gvoi][/br:2kr8gvoi]
*Mobil-Phone zwischen Hals und Schulter geklemmt

----------


## schiene

*Führerscheintest in Bangkok*
http://www.prosieben.at/tv/galileo/v...kok-1.1897956/

----------


## Greenhorn

Link kann ich nicht oeffnen, wie bgeim Link mit dem Thaicurry:

----------


## wein4tler

Funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.


Da du erst im Februar 2011 fliegst, bist du jetzt noch zu hause. Haben die auch was boesese ueber A geschrieben????  ::

----------


## schiene

also bei laufen die Filme!!Das sie in Thailand nicht laufen kann viele Gründe haben aber warum sie in Österreich nicht laufen entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis!?  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> also bei laufen die Filme!!....


Du hast ja auch nichts boeses uber Thailand in die Welt gesetzt.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Heite habe ich mir auch was gedacht...............Was wuerde diese reparatur in DACH kosten?

----------


## Greenhorn

Was war denn kaputt?

----------


## Greenhorn

*Nadeloehr: Bruecken*
Die Landstrassen und Fernstrassen haben in der Regel alle gut ausgebaute Seitenstreifen.
Dort koennen sich Fussgaenger, Fahrraeder, Mopeds, ....... herumtummeln, ohne mit dem Auto-Verkehr in Konflikt zu kommen.
Allerdings verengt sich bei den meisten Bruecken die verfuegbare Breite auf die eigentliche Hauptfahrbahn.
[img_l:3pbqnex5]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/SAM_0738i.jpg[/img_l:3pbqnex5][img_r:3pbqnex5]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/SAM_0736i.jpg[/img_r:3pbqnex5]
Auf dem linken Bild sieht alles erstmal total locker aus. Kommt aber hinter dem parkenden Kleinlaster ein Moped raus und ordnet sich  nach Jahrhundertealtem Gewohnheitsrecht ohne den rueckwaertigen Verkehr zu beachten, von der Seitenspur in die Bruecke ein, auf der Gegenseite kommt (siehe Bild) ein Moped entgegen. Damit nicht genug kommt auch auf der linken Seite noch eine burmesische Mutter mit dem Fahrrad (zwei Kinder auf dem Gepaecktraeger) entgegen, wie so oft wird die dann auch noch von 2-3 Hunden verfolgt, und "last but not least" kommt dann noch der 30 -Tonner-Lkw entgegen und fuer das eigene Auto ist dann der "Rest" der Bruecke  ::  

Auffaellig ist auch, fast alle Bruecken sind jetzt in Fahrtrichtung links mit Leitblanken abgesichert. Vermutlich fuer eingenickte Langstreckenfahrer.
Nur, wenn der die Bruecke nicht sieht, wie soll der dann Fahrradfahrer sehen?

Leider gibt es auch keine Hinweisschilder fuer Bruecken, somit koennen die auch ueberraschend hinter Kurven oder Kuppen auftauchen.  ::  
 ::

----------


## pit

> *Nadeloehr: Bruecken*
> .... Allerdings verengt sich bei den meisten Bruecken die verfuegbare Breite auf die eigentliche Hauptfahrbahn.
> 
> Leider gibt es auch keine Hinweisschilder fuer Bruecken, somit koennen die auch ueberraschend hinter Kurven oder Kuppen auftauchen.


Vor den Brücken gibt es immer Überholverbot und den durchgezogenen Mittelstreifen!
Ich selbst habe immer Skrupel, wenn ich mich einer solchen nähere und dann ein Moped vor mir habe!

 ::

----------


## pit

> Die Thais lieben das "Rote-Nummernschild", wie sonst soll man dem Nachbar zeigen, man hat ein neues Fahrzeug. In der Regel "fahren" sie es 2 Monate.


Da gibt es nun eine Initiative, die das Fahren mit dem roten Schild auf einen Monat respektive 3000 km begrenzen soll!

Hab das auf Thai-Visa gefunden.
http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic/385 ... ntroduced/

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die ihren neuen Wagen wie gehabt zur Schau stellen möchten!

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

*Nach links abknickender weisser Pfeil auf blauem Grund*
[img_l:2cv6g5mu]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/bDSC00464.jpg[/img_l:2cv6g5mu][img_r:2cv6g5mu]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/bDSC00127.jpg[/img_r:2cv6g5mu]Na, das ist wieder mal ein Ding: Weisser Pfeil ist *nicht* gleich weisser Pfeil!
In D gibt es, glaube ich, diesen Pfeil auf gruenem Grund, nach rechts und entspricht dem Schild auf dem linken Bild. Dieses blaue Schild steht einige Meter vor der Kreuzung (ist scheinbar unabhaengig von Lichtzeichenanlagen) und hat einen einzeiligen Schriftzug.
Dieser bedeutet* dem Sinn nach:"Links Abbiegen erlaubt, wenn man den Vorfahrtberechtigten Verkehr nicht behindert."
Demgegenueber bedeutet* aber der zweizeilige Schriftzug auf dem rechten Bild/Schild (ist scheinbar immer direkt an der Lichtzeichenanlage angebracht[?!]):"Linksabbiegen *nur* bei "Gruen" erlaubt".  ::  
[br:2cv6g5mu][/br:2cv6g5mu]
Unabhaengig davon, dass wir Farangs mit dem Lesen Schwierigkeiten haben, stoert es offensichtlich 80 % der Thais (und 98.5% der Thai Frauen) ueberhaupt nicht was da geschrieben steht. Der Blick etwa 1,8 Meter vor dem Fahrzeug auf die Fahrbahn gerichtet, wird nach links abgebogen, ohne ueberhaupt was zu beachten!  ::  
Steht dann gleich nach der Einmuendung auf der rechten Seite ein parkendes Auto, wird das Ausweichmanoever in aehnlicher Weise fortgesetzt, unabhaengig, ob ein Fahrzeug entgegen kommt oder nicht, ......
Wenn's dann knallt, heisst es bestimmt:"Farang kann kein Auto fahren"  ::  
*gemaess meinem haeuslich anerkanntem Uebersetzer

----------


## burny63

Autofahren in Thailand, ein Abenteuer für sich. Muss man aber erlebt haben. Schärft die Sinne und stärkt die Nerven.

----------


## Greenhorn

[img_l:306rmmuc]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC01203i.jpg[/img_l:306rmmuc]*Und wie ist das jetzt zu verstehen**??
Diese Schilder "Kurvenreiche Strecke" gibt's schon in verschiedenen Ausfuehrungen "linksbeginnend" und "rechtsbeginnend". Die Chancen besteheh 1:1, dass da mal das richtige steht. ist aber auch nicht so erheblich.
Schilder stehen sehr weit vor der Gefahrenstelle. Somit kann es vorkommen, dass z.b. ein Schild "Links-Kurve" unmittelbar vor einer Rechts-Kurve steht, sich das Schild aber erst auf die naechste, dahinterliegende Kurve bezieht.
In solchen Faellen wird aber jetzt mehr und mehr das Schild "Kurvenreiche Strecke" eingesetzt.  ::  





[br:306rmmuc][/br:306rmmuc]
*Scherzaufnahme: Khau Thalu

----------


## schiene

Auf dem Weg von Prakhon Chai nach Chantaburi sind wir auch an dem berg mit dem Loch vorbei gefahren.Ist doch da oder??

----------


## Greenhorn

Glaubte auch auf einem deiner Bilder so was gesehen zu haben, war mir aber nicht sicher.
Das hier ist aber zwischen Lang Suan (41; Chumporn - Surathani) und Ranong. Gibt dort zwei durchgehende Loecher und "unendlich" viele Hoehlen. Sind meist "Lehmnester" in Kalkstein -"Massiven", die nach und nach ausgespuelt werden. Das hier ist in einer sehr hohen Felswand und ist selbt sehr gross. Kleinflugzeug/Hubschrauber wuerde da schon durchpassen. (Flugtechnisch moeglich??!). Gleichzeitig auch Namensgeber fuer den Ort an der naechsten Kreuzung: "Baan Khau Thalu"
 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Phattalung hat auch so etwas:

----------


## Greenhorn

[img_l:4o0i9zmk]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/a2DSC00696.jpg[/img_l:4o0i9zmk]
Nach Aussagen einiger Anlieger kam der Kleinlaster voellig ungebremst aus der gegenueberliegenden Einmuendung (etwa 20 Uhr) und "schnitt" den Verkehr der vorfahrtsberechtigten Strasse. Erst im letzten Moment riss er das Fahrzeug etwas nach links herum.
Lediglich der Fahrer wurde leicht verletzt.
Gibt bis jetzt keinen Polizeibericht ueber die tatsaechliche Ursache. Die Uhrzeit liegt eigentlich auch noch etwas frueh, .....
Die Thailaendischen Behoerden haben viel unternommen in "diesem Bereich" und auch schon eine beachtliche Reduzierung umgesetzt, trotzdem ist die Quote der Unfaelle mit Alkohol als Ursach (vor allem zu spaeter Stunde und Feiertagen) immer noch sehr hoch.

----------


## Greenhorn

Nochmal was zu* Nummern- (/Zulassungs-)Schildern*:
[img_r:2tub9ly1]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00724.jpg[/img_r:2tub9ly1]In D* fangen die Nummernschilder mit der Buchstaben des Zulassungsbereiches ("Stadt"/"Kreis"). Zur weiteren Unterscheidung der Fahrzeuge folgen dann weitere Buchstaben** und Zahlen.
In TH koennte man auf den ersten Blick meinen, es waere hier genauso.

Weit gefehlt, die "grossen Buchstaben" haben nichts mit dem Zulassungsbezirk zu tun.
Dies ergibt sich aus der sehr klein geschriebenen Zeile (oben rechts=Ranong; links oben= SongKla [verdeckt]).
Mit anderen Worten, wenn man sich die Nummer Aufschreiben/"notieren" will , am besten fotografieren.  ::  

[br:2tub9ly1][/br:2tub9ly1]*??A,??CH kann mich aber dunkel erinnern, es ist aehnlich
**hatte mal die Buchstaben "AA" im Zulassungsbezirk "Limburg/Lahn"  ::   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Fortsetzung:
Gott sei Dank kam es immer mehr in Mode, die Kennzeichen in unsere Schreibweise zu "uebersetzen" und entsprechende Aufkleber (privat) am Fz anzubringen (siehe beide Bilder oben).
Allerdings, .... hatte sich da ein (vermutlich sogar thailandweiter) Fehler* eingeschlichen. Im Prinzip waren die Aufkleber fuer uns lesbar, aber erst nach einer entsprechenden "Dechiffrierung" zur Identifizierung einsetzbar.

*Die Hersteller dieser Aufkleber hatten vermutlich eine Liste des thailaendischen Alphabets und daneben daneben, ebenfalls geordnet unser Alphabet. Nun suchten sie die Position des ersten Buchstabens in der thailaendischen Liste, nahmen die zweite und suchten die gleiche Position. Fertig.
Habe eigentlich nie einen Aufkleber gesehen, der anders (richtig) uebersetzt worden waere.
Nun der erste Buchstabe im Thaialphabet ist "?"  er wird "??-???"=KoKai (Kai=Huhn) gesprochen wird er aber in etwa wie unser "G". "Uebersetzt" fuer die Aufkleber wurde er allerdings mit "A", da dies auch der erste Buchstabe in unserem Alphabet ist.

Was ich jetzt eigentlich so toll an dieser Sache finde, diese Teile sind quasi "ueber Nacht verschwunden"! Ich musste lange suchen, bis ich die beiden Teile (s.o.) gefunden hatte, das sind beides keine Aufkleber, das ist lackiert.
Es muss da ein irgendein "Informationsystem" geben, welches in DACH eher unbekannt ist.
Aehnliches war beim Rescue-Sticker. Dieser war meiner Ansicht nach sehr ungeschickt gewaehlt (s. links unten).
[img_l:3bffaet8]http://motosai.com/files/2009/07/ble00879-c.jpg[/img_l:3bffaet8][img_r:3bffaet8]http://motosai.com/files/2009/07/change.jpg[/img_r:3bffaet8]Nach und nach tauchten immer mehr Bilder dieser "Serie" auf, die von "luestern" (s.Bild Rechts), ueber "pervers" und bis zu "total abartig" einzustufen sind.
Auch diese Sticker verschwanden wie auf ein geheimes Zeichen.
Denke solche "Informationen" werden bei den monatlichen Sitzungen/Besprechungen durch die Phu Yai's weitergegeben.(?????)

----------


## Greenhorn

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle...es_of_Thailand
Hier kann man weitere Informationen zu den Schildern finden
Es gibt jetzt auch offizielle verschiedene Farbliche Hintergruende fuer jeweils einzelne Zulassungsbereiche. Einige davon kann man hier sehen:
http://driving.information.in.th/lic...lates.html#top
[img_l:dbomo6fp]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/a1DSC00785.jpg[/img_l:dbomo6fp]

solche Schilder tauchen in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder auf, .....  ::  
..denke mir, die kann man nur erhalten, wenn man entsprechend lange Urlaubsaufenthalte in dem jeweiligen Land nachweisen kann.  ::   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Bin gefragt worden, warum ich das mit den Stickern (s.o.) so breit trete, wuerde doch TH schaden.
Nun, es ist in den letzten Jahren einiges eingerissen, schlimme und schlimmere Sachen.
Vor allem Richtungstreue hatten Freiheiten, deren Auswirkungen man in einem Rechtsstaat als Beleidigung, Verletzung der Wuerde und ... der Menschenrechte bezeichnen wuerde. 
Ich kann verstehen, wenn die Abschaffung/Beseitigung eines solchen Schandfleckes nicht an die grossen Glocke gehaengt wird, obwohl es eigentlich ein Erfolg der "Neuzeit" ist.
Deswegen werde ich dies jetzt dabei belassen.

----------


## schiene

ist zwar nicht in Thailand aber unglaublich wie da der Verkehr funktioniert
[youtube:3sc3dqkv]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WU8hilbN9Y[/youtube:3sc3dqkv]

----------


## pit

Immerhin haben (mussten) einige Autos an(ge)halten! Kenne ne Kreuzung auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit, da geht es ähnlich, aber im Nachhinein doch wesentlich gesitteter zu. Eine Ampelanlage ist dort vor rund einem Jahr installiert worden. Nach 2 Tagen Testphase ist diese seitdem nur noch auf Dauerblinklicht. Wenn kein Polizist dort den Verkehr regelt, schaut das fast ähnlich aus!

 ::

----------


## pit

Mutter war heute die KFZ - Steuer für das kommende Jahr bezahlen. Da unser Auto nun 7 Jahre alt ist, muss vorher TÜV (also die Thai Version davon) gemacht werden. Das geht bei jeder autorisierten Werkstatt.

Bremsenprüfstand vorne und hinten, 200 Baht und alles ist ready! Also auf ins nächste Jahr!

 ::

----------


## schiene

aller wieviel Jahre muß denn der"TÜV"in Thailand gemacht werden??

----------


## Enrico

Jedes Jahr dann Schiene. Bei uns ist der TÜV immer nur die Fahrgestellnummer kontrollieren   ::

----------


## pit

Ist so, wie Enrico schon schrieb. Für die Erteilung der neuen Steuerplakette im Folgejahr braucht man dann diese "hochgenaue technische Zertifizierung". 

Allerdings fragt keiner nach einer abgeschlossenen Versicherung!

Da muss man sich selbst drum kümmern. Versicherungen werden in der Regel für ein Jahr abgeschlossen. Wenn man die nicht rechtzeitig verlängert, erlischt die einfach!

 ::  
Gruß Pit

----------


## schiene

gefunden im Farang...

"Bangkoks Polizeiführung hat die Politiker aufgefordert, die für den Straßenverkehr geltenden Geschwindigkeitsgrenzen zu überdenken. In den letzten Monaten hat es in der Hauptstadt mehrere folgenschwere Unfälle gegeben. Jeweils war überhöhte Geschwindigkeit die Ursache. Sie hat in der Jahresbilanz für tödliche Unfälle die frühere Hauptunfallursache Trunkenheit am Steuer abgelöst. In Stadtgebieten gilt Tempo 80, auf Highways 90 und auf Motorways und Tollways 120. Nach Einschätzung der Polizei sollte die zulässige Geschwindigkeit in Städten auf 50 km/h gesenkt werden, das Tempolimit auf stark befahrenen Highways und Autobahnen ebenfalls reduziert werden."
Quelle:
http://www.der-farang.com/?article=2...schongehortbkk 

Ich wage anzuzweifeln das eine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung etwas bringen würde.

----------


## pit

Solange in der Stadt 80 gilt, machste nix. Die Mopeds fahren auch mit 100. Ich zugestanden auch mal!  ::  
Eine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung würde nur dann was bringen, wenn sie dann auch kontrolliert wird!

Da könnten in der Tat viele Unfälle vermieden werden. Aber das ist Traum! 

Und auf dem Highway 90 ist schon ein Scherz. Die meisten Unfälle (ubathät) passieren wie in DE in der Stadt bei gemässigter Geschwindigkeit!

Allerdings gibt es auf dem Highway 2 zwischen Korath und Khon Khen regelmässig Geschwindigkeitsmessungen mit Laser. 

Da darf man dann nicht schneller fahren, als im Stadtgebiet von Bangkok!   ::  


 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Unfälle (ubathät)


Hier ein ?????????? aus deiner heimat.....

[youtube:2f2agzfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEAnZN25VBc&feature=related[/youtube:2f2agzfs]

zu einem autounfall (car accident) kann man auch ????  / _rot chon_ sagen.


tw

----------


## TeigerWutz

"Billiger" ubatihet   ::

----------


## pit

Ich würde sagen, der gehört jetzt zur Kompaktklasse.    ::  

 ::

----------


## schiene

Ich habe zwar gerade den Link im TV Bereich gepostet,aber er passt auch sehr gut hier rein....
kann nur hoffen das niemand jemals einen so schweren Unfall hat wie hier gezeigt...

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/v...lip-1.3031935/

----------


## schiene

> Ich habe zwar gerade den Link im TV Bereich gepostet,aber er passt auch sehr gut hier rein....
> kann nur hoffen das niemand jemals einen so schweren Unfall hat wie hier gezeigt...
> 
> http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/v...lip-1.3031935/


ich wollte mir gerade den Bericht nochmals anschauen und muss feststellen das jetzt nur ein ganz kleiner Teil des Berichts zu sehen ist.
Das war vorher nicht so.Es ist ein ganz anderer.... ::

----------


## schiene

Was haltet ihr von so einer kleinen Kamera im Auto??
z.b.

Wenn man in Thailand fährt und einen unverschuldeten Unfall hat wird ja vom Verursacher oft
versucht die Schuld abzustreiten.Mit so einer Kamera wäre das für den Verschulder
schon sehr schwierig und selbst die Polizei kann dann kaum die Unschuld anzweifeln.
Die Anschaffung ist ja nicht zu hoch und könnte aber in einem"Ernstfall"vielleicht sehr
hilfreich sein.
Was meint ihr??
hier der Link zur Kamera,welche es schon ab 35,-Euro gibt.
http://www.amazon.de/Hochgeschwindig...cp_computers_2

----------


## pit

Das Video von Pro7 kann von Thailand aus wohl nicht geöffnet werden.

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Das Video von Pro7 kann von Thailand aus wohl nicht geöffnet werden.


musste auch nicht,der Bericht wurde nach kurzer Zeit wieder raus genommen da er wahrscheinlich
zu krass (wenn auch wahr) und zu blutig war.

Aber ich frage hier nochmals........

Was haltet ihr von den Videokameras und wäre das in Thailand ein anerkanntes Beweisstück??

----------


## pit

Ob sowas in Thailand als Beweis zugelassen ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Es würde aber sicher doch irgendwie helfen, die Sachlage zu klären.

Da ist natürlich noch ein anderer Aspekt. Meine Frau könnte immer kontrollieren, wo ich am Vortag denn so langgefahren bin.

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

> ... Da ist natürlich noch ein anderer Aspekt. Meine Frau könnte immer kontrollieren, wo ich am Vortag denn so langgefahren bin.


...und das waere dann vielleicht peinlich?

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

hier ein paar typisch Unfälle aus Thailand...

----------


## schiene

hätte nie gedacht daß nachdem ich das "Innenleben " gesehen habe diese "Karre" noch fährt...

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai verzeichnet einen traurigen Rekord. Thailandweit belegt die Nordmetropole nach Bangkok und Korat den dritten Platz bei der höchsten Anzahl an Verkehrstoten. Das brachte das Komitee für Unfallvorbeugung und Verkehrsmanagement sowie die Stiftung für Gesundheit auf den Plan, die Regierung aufzufordern, sich des Problems anzunehmen. Dr. Teerawuth Komutbutr folgend, Angehöriger des Komitees, sterben die meisten Verkehrsteilnehmer, da sie betrunken sind oder auf dem Zweirad keinen Sturzhelm tragen. Bei den meisten Verkehrstoten handelt es sich um Studenten, ungelernte Arbeitskräfte, Bauern, Geschäftsleute und Touristen. Er apellierte an die Regierung, dass Verkehrssicherheit zu einem nationalen Ziel erklärt werden müsse. Denn weltweit belegt Thailand den sechsten Platz an Verkehrstoten. Gerade in der Universitätsstadt Chiang Mai, mit einer hohen Dichte an Akademikern, bestehe seiner Meinung nach das Potential, mit Aufklärungskampagnen die Bevölkerung zu einem umsichtigen Handeln zu bewegen. „Wir brauchen Veränderungen, jetzt“, appellierte der Experte an die Regierung. 

Quelle:
http://farang-magazin.com/2012/08/dr...verkehrstoten/

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Eine neue Initiative "Bepflanzung von Schlaglöschern" wurde in Bangkok gestartet :cool:

----------


## schiene

Thailands erstes Wohnmobil geht nach der Testphase in Produktion ::

----------


## wein4tler

Tolles Gefährt. Da kriegt man richtig Lust aufs campen.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Dieses Wohnmobil hat auch noch eine Garage dabei.

----------


## Enrico

Solch ein Modell haben wir auch ab und zu mal gesehen. Glaube wenn du so was besitzt und damit auf Tour gehst, hast es geschafft. Zur Zeit ist auch Caravan und Reise Messe in Erfurt, da wollen wir morgen mal hin.

----------


## pit

*Die Polizei macht ernst!*

Vorgestern mit der Post kommt ein Brief einer offiziellen Stelle. Drin ist eine Knolle mit einem sehr unvorteilhaften Foto meines Autos. Ich bin am 19.10. auf dem Weg in den Isaan kurz vor Korat an einer Stelle 134 km/h gefahren, wo nur 90 erlaubt war!

Kurzum, man möchte 500 Baht überwiesen haben. Es sind nicht die 500 Baht, die einen bei dieser Sache maßlos ärgern, sondern es scheint das Verfahren der Überweisung zu sein. Mutter war gestern auf der Post, um das ganze aus der Welt zu schaffen. Dabei hat sie zwei andere Leute getroffen, denen das gleiche Missgeschick passiert ist. Es bedarf eines speziellen Vordrucks und vieler Fragen an die Dame hinter dem Schalter.    :: 

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Der spezielle Vordruck ist in der Bank dann erhältlich oder war der mit im Brief?

----------


## pit

Es soll nur bei der Post gehen, da Mutter mir glaubhaft versichert hat, dass das Schreiben keine Bankinformationen enthält. Somit auch keine vorausgefüllte Überweisung. Für die Schalterbeamten ist das auch was komplett neues!

 ::

----------


## chauat

Autofahren in Thailand kann auch mal nach hinten los gehen.
Mir so geschehen am 25.12 auf dem weg nach Bangkok, nach 450-500km musste unbedingt ein Motorradfahrer hinten anklopfen. Was für ein Arsch und Blödmann. 



Aber OK keiner wurde ernsthaft verletzt, nur Blechschaden und 2 Monate ist der Wagen in der Werkstatt. 

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Da kann man wirklich von Glück sprechen, dass nicht mehr passiert ist. 2 Monate ist aber schon eine lange Zeit. Nimmst Du da in der Zwischenzeit einen Leihwagen? Wer zahlt Dir den Schaden?

----------


## chauat

Zahlen tut die Versicherung, die wird das Geld dann versuchen vom Motorradfahrer zurück zu bekommen. Leihwagen Leider nicht, aber ich habe ja noch mein SCHATZ!  ::  ::  :: 

Ich meine Das Auto!!   :: 

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------


## Enrico

Der iss ja ganz schön rein gesemmelt, wenn man den Schaden so sieht. Naja, so lange der Schaden ausgeglichen wird ist ja alles soweit ok.

----------


## chauat

Ja hat gut geknallt und meine Familie war ja auch hinten drin. Aber glück gehabt, der kleine lag gerade unten auf dem Boden und hatte seine Flasche. 
Waren gerade erst aus der Tanke raus, 5min etwa und planten so um 6uhr in Bangkok zu sein. Zum Schluss hatten wir um 6uhr ein Taxi beim Toyota Händler und waren um 11uhr in Bangkok. 30.000,-Baht hat der spaß mir gekostet, Taxi Flug und Autoüberführung. Mit etwas glück können wir 15.000,- wieder zurück bekommen. Das sagte letzten zu mindestens das Versicherungsbüro in Bangkok. Schauen wir mal.

Gruß
Martin

----------


## pit

Seit Ende letzten Jahres gibt es in Bangkok ein neues System bei den Autokennzeichen. Dem "alten" System mt 2 Buchstaben vor der 4-stelligen Nummer, das es seit etwa 1995 gab. wurde wieder eine Nummer vorangestellt. Das ermöglicht nun unter Ausnutzung aller 44 Buchstaben eine Anzahl von etwa 174,2 Millionen verschiedener Kennzeichen gegenüber 19,3 Millionen des vorherigen Systems.

Damit wird dem Rechnung getragen, dass es zur Zeit für den Bereich Bangkok im Schnitt ewa 1.250 Neuanmeldungen *täglich* gibt.



Sollte nun wieder für ne Weile gut sein!

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Pit, dann wird der tägliche Stau noch länger werden. Steigt ziemlich rasant die Zahl der Neuanmeldungen.

----------


## pit

> Steigt ziemlich rasant die Zahl der Neuanmeldungen.


In der Tat! Ende der 90ger waren es etwa 750 pro Tag!

 ::

----------


## schiene

Hängt wohl auch mit der "Verkaufsförderung" durch den thail.Staat zusammen.Da gabs bezw.gibts ja wieder Zuschläge für Neuwagenkäufe und "Erstkunden"

----------


## schiene

Ich habe mir vorgestern eine Onboard Kamera für Auto gekauft.Wir werden sie für unser Auto in 
Thailand nutzen.Ist ja keine all zu teure Anschaffung und kann vielleicht mal ganz nützlich sein.
HD CAR Recorder 1280x720 USB 2,5" Monitor Autokamera DVR Bewegungssensor NEU | eBay

----------


## Robert

Hast Du schonmal in die Anleitung gesehen, da übersetzt google ja besser!

http://www.staldi.net/ebay/manual/Manual_HD_DVR_de.pdf

----------


## schiene

Neee,ich will doch aber nicht mit der Anleitung aufnehmen :: 
Ich denke das für so ein einfaches Gerät keine Anleitung nötig ist,aber du hast Recht,die Übersetzung ist schon 
eine Zumutung das Herstellers ::

----------


## schiene

Das thail.Innenministerium veröffentlichte jetzt die Zahl der Verkehrstoten aus dem Jahr 2012 welche mit 26.000 beziffert wird.
Hauptunfallursachen wären Trunkenheit und zu hohe Geschwindigkeit sowie das fehlen von Sicherheitsgurten und Schutzhelmen.
Ca.75 Prozent der tödlich Verunglückten wären Moped/Motorradfahrer bezw.deren Soziusfahrer.

----------


## chauat

So seit gestern ist unser Auto wieder zuhause. Etwa 3Monate haben die gebraucht um ihn wieder herzurichten.

----------


## Robert

Was war denn so kmpliziertes dran?

----------


## Enrico

> Was war denn so kmpliziertes dran?


Ich kanns auch nicht genau erklären, aber was ich so beobachten konnte, werden solche Schäden in feinster Handarbeit behoben. Nicht wie bei uns, Blech ab, Blech dran, Farbe drauf, fertig. Da wird viel ausgebeult, gespachtelt, geschliffen und dann wieder lackiert. 

Aber wie erwähnt, eher eine Vermutung.

----------


## chauat

Na wegen der Versicherung waren wir beim Toyota Händler, da werden die Teile wie in Deutschland ausgetauscht. 
Genau da fängt das ganze dann an, nach dem man sein Auto und seine Papiere abgegeben hat läst sich die Werkstatt erstmal das ganze noch mal von der Versicherung bestätigen. Dann werden die Teile bestellt, halt Stopp wir waren Auto Nr. 5 und dann wird bestellt. Während der Wartezeit auf diese Neuteilen habe ich mir schon das ein oder andere mal gefragt wo sie den die Teile bestellt haben, wahrscheinlich in Japan per Post.  :: 
Auch aus unserem Umfeld haben wir diese Wartezeiten bestätigt bekommen. Wenn man es selber bezahlen muss gehet man besser zur Privaten Werkstatt da ist es billiger und getauscht wird nicht so viel. Auch wollen die Privaten Werkstätten die Autos nicht überall rum stehen haben, das Geld kommt ja erst wenn das Auto fertig ist!

----------


## schiene

Hi Leutz
Wir sind heute 900 Km mit dem Auto gefahren.Insgesammt gabs 4 Polizeikontrollen.Einmal musste der Sohn meiner Frau (15 Jahre) aussteigen und 
und einen Drogentest machen.Dauerte alles zusammen 10 Minuten und er war clean.Unterwegs nur 2 Unfälle gesehen und gute freie Fahrt.
Demnächst mehr,bin etwas müde und die Bierchen tun ihr übriges  ::

----------


## pit

> Einmal musste der Sohn meiner Frau (15 Jahre) aussteigen und und einen Drogentest machen.Dauerte alles zusammen 10 Minuten und er war clean.


Also wenn der den Wagen gefahren hätte, würd ich das ja vielleicht noch verstehen. Aber soo?

 ::

----------


## chauat

Die haben sich nicht getraut Schiene für einen Test zu fragen.  ::   :Pound:

----------


## Erich

Die Strecke möcht ich auch mal fahren... letztes mal im Urlaub Wang Nam Khiao - Mukdahan: 500km, 6 Polizeikontrollen, 1x Schwager für zu schnell gezahlt, 1x ich (nur den "Thaipreis" :: ), Schwager einmal Drogentest negativ, ohne Pause gehts auch nicht... andauernd Trödelheimer vor einem und massig Gegenverkehr... kamen nach über 7 Stunden an. ::

----------


## pit

Ich erinnere mich an eine Fahrt zu Songkran von Bangkok nach Kalasin. Da hat es keine Polizeikontrollen gebraucht. -> 18 Stunden für die rund 600 km!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Manche Touren sind schon krass. Aber ich handhabe es schon länger so: 400km in Thailand sind mindestens wie 800 in Deutschland

----------


## schiene

> Also wenn der den Wagen gefahren hätte, würd ich das ja vielleicht noch verstehen. Aber soo?


Gestern hat er mich mit unserem Auto zum Markt in Prakhon Chai gefahren.Er fuhr sehr sicher und umsichtig.
Muss er wohl von der Mutter haben ::

----------


## schiene

> Ich habe mir vorgestern eine Onboard Kamera für Auto gekauft.Wir werden sie für unser Auto in 
> Thailand nutzen.Ist ja keine all zu teure Anschaffung und kann vielleicht mal ganz nützlich sein.
> HD CAR Recorder 1280x720 USB 2,5" Monitor Autokamera DVR Bewegungssensor NEU | eBay
> Anhang 2515


Hab die Kamera mal getestet und bin ganz zufrieden.Einfache Bedienung und die Aufnahmen sind ganz brauchbar.
Hier ein kleiner Film von einem LKW Unfall welcher mit der Kamera aufgenommen wurde.

----------


## chauat

Gefällt mir gut, möchte ich haben, nur bei meinem einzigen Unfall mit 40Jahren und da ist mir der Typ von Hinten rein. Hmmmm aber ok nach vorne wären dann schon mal abgedeckt.

----------


## schiene

Nicht Auto aber Baggerfahren.....
Ich wusste nicht wo hin damit....
Hab ich bei uns im Dorf aufgenommen ...



noch besser ist aber dieser Clip aus dem net....

----------


## wein4tler

Ein starkes Video. Der Mann hatte wohl Routine und machte das nicht zum ersten Mal.

----------


## schiene

gestern auf Phuket....

----------


## Enrico

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...der=%220%22%3E

Hier zwar nicht Thailand, aber auch von Kameras aufgenommen. Schutzengel war überall dabei.

----------


## schiene

Ab dem 21. Oktober 2013 werden auf den zehn wichtigsten Strassen in Bangkok die illegal geparkten Fahrzeuge rigoros abgeschleppt. Damit sollen die Staus in Bangkok um 
ein Problem erleichtert werden.
Um den Standort der abgeschleppten Autos herauszufinden muss man vorab 1000 Bath Strafe zahlen.
Diese Reglung gilt zunächst für diese ständig zugeparkten und überlasteten Straßen:
Lat Phrao, Rama 4, Sukhumvit, Ratchadaphisek, Ramkhamhaeng, Phahon Yothin-Kaset Nawamin, Sathorn, Ratchadamnoen, Phetchaburi und Vibhavadi-Rangsit. 
Eine Ausweitung der "Abschleppgegenden" ist geplant

----------


## rampo

Bei unser aufschuettung .











und Tschuess,

geht ja nur 3 Km weit da brauch man keine Gurte , und Buddha faehrt mit .

Fg.

----------


## pit

> geht ja nur 3 Km weit da brauch man keine Gurte , und Buddha faehrt mit .


rampo, ich glaube nicht, dass der Laster so stark beschleunigen kann, dass der Bagger nach hinten abrutscht!   :: 

 ::

----------


## rampo

Pit .


Bei uns gibts auch Kurfen , 

Fg

----------


## schiene

mal ein schönes Bild vom Verkehrschaos welches zeitweise auf Thailands Strßen herrscht...
Wer löst den Verkehrsstau auf  ::

----------


## rampo

> mal ein schönes Bild vom Verkehrschaos welches zeitweise auf Thailands Strßen herrscht...
> Wer löst den Verkehrsstau auf


Keiner den man liebt so etwas , ist nicht wie in DACH  das man aus flipt  meine Frau sagt immer das ist halt so .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Das kannst in Wien auch haben. Da hat dann ein Privater den Verkehrspolizisten gespielt und den Stau aufgelöst. War lustig dem Mann zu zusehen. Er war sehr professionell.

----------


## pit

Hab die Tage noch eine Erinnerung an meinen letzten Ausflug nach Kalasin bekommen. Das war ein Brief von der Polizei aus Slaburi mit einem sehr unvorteilhaften Bild meines Autos drin. Dann meinten die, ich bin 115 gefahren, wo nur 90 erlaubt ist. Gegen Überweisung von 1.000 Baht könnte dann die Sache auch aus der Welt geschaffen werden!

Den Kommentar meiner Frau zu mir stelle ich jetzt besser nicht hier ein.  :: 

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Das war ein Brief von der Polizei aus Slaburi mit einem sehr unvorteilhaften Bild meines Autos drin.


wenn du so schnell fährst können die ja auch kein scharfes Bild von deinem Auto machen ::

----------


## rampo

> Hab die Tage noch eine Erinnerung an meinen letzten Ausflug nach Kalasin bekommen. Das war ein Brief von der Polizei aus Slaburi mit einem sehr unvorteilhaften Bild meines Autos drin. Dann meinten die, ich bin 115 gefahren, wo nur 90 erlaubt ist. Gegen Überweisung von 1.000 Baht könnte dann die Sache auch aus der Welt geschaffen werden!
> 
> Den Kommentar meiner Frau zu mir stelle ich jetzt besser nicht hier ein.


Ja das ist wen man ohne Frau so schnell unterwegs ist , von wo wo hin . :: 

Fg

----------


## pit

Haben wir gestern den Geburtstag von Mutter und Tochter bei einem guten Essen gefeiert. Danach noch auf einen Absacker in den Huntsman Pub im Keller des Landmark Hotels.

Auf dem Weg nach Hause (ca. 22:30h) sind wir an zwei Verkehrskontrollen geraten. Bei der ersten, durchgewunken. Bei der zweiten angehalten. Der Herr steckte seinen Kopf ins Fenster und roch wohl etwas. Ich hatte 3 Weizen und die Mädels einige Gläser Rotwein. Dann müssen wir einen Alkoholtest machen! 

Keine Ahnung, wie viele vor mir in dieses Mundstück gepustet haben, anschließend zeigte es aber wohl 0,55. Die Grenze des erlaubten liegt bei 0,5, wurde mir freundlich erklärt, und ich müsse morgen zum Gericht gehen und meine Strafe bezahlen.

Kurze Diskussion, dann nahm der Herr dann doch lieber die 500 Baht und wir konnten weiter fahren.  :: 

Fazit: Es tut sich was in dieser Richtung!

 ::

----------


## alter mann

> Fazit: Es tut sich was in dieser Richtung!


Dies ist ja super. Nein nicht deine 500 Bath  ::  sondern das etwas mehr kontrolliert wird.

Ich hatte letzte Woche und heute vormittag auch ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art.  :: 

Letzte Woche so gegen 7.15 Uhr. Ich fuhr meinen Sohn zur Schule. Zaehflussiger Verkehr und wir mussten an einer roten Ampel warten. Man hoerte das Signalhorn eines Krankenwagens. Ich glaubte es kaum. Trotz Gruenschaltung der Ampel fuhr keiner auf die Kreuzung. Alle haben erst den Krankenwagen durchfahren lassen und dann ging es wie ueblich  weiter. Ich war begeistert.   :: 

Heute morgen ( bitte mit etwas Ironie lesen ) an einer viel befahrenen Strasse,  Polizeiautos, einige Motorraeder mit polizeitypischer Ausstattung, alles zusammen ca. 10 bis 12 Fahrzeuge. Alle halb bis ganz auf der Fahrbahn geparkt. Einige sogar in 2 Reihe. In meinem Hinterkopf sogleich ... was ist den da passiert ? ...... Der Grund war, die Ordnungshueter hatten Hunger  :Hungry:  Sogar so grossen Hunger, das zum anstaendigen parken keine Zeit mehr war.

Frohe Weihnachten, guten Rutsch und ne unfallfeie Zeit

wuenscht

der alte mann

----------


## schiene

Über die Songkranfeierlichkeiten gab es 3.373 Verkehrsunfällen bei denen 3.559 Menschen verletzt wurden und 364 Menschen kamen dabei ums Leben.Im Vorjahr gab es 320 Tote.

----------


## alter mann

Ich war heute auf einem Th-Gericht….Nee, nee nicht als Angeklagter.   ::  ….Als Uebersetzer in einer Verkehrssache.

Zuerst  ein Ueberblick. Im Gerichtssaal  waren so ca. 20 bis 25 Personen( Angeklagte, Klaeger, Zeugen)aus unterschiedlichen Verfahren anwesend.  Zusaetzlich waren  noch 5 bis 6 Rechtsanwaelte, eine Schreibkraft und 2 Richter im Saal.  Die beiden Richter arbeiteten im Wechsel die Faelle nacheinander ab. Auf der Tagesordnung standen z.B. Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten, Aerztepfusch ( Ein Arzt wurde von einem Patienten wegen Falschbehandlung angezeigt. Der Arzt musste dem Patienten 50.000,--Bath Schmerzensgeld bezahlen ) und die Verkehrsangelegenheit.

Ein junger Thai, 24 Jahre alt,  fuhr mit seinem Motorrad aus einer Seitenstrasse ohne auf den vorfahrtsberechtigen Verkehr auf der Hauptstrasse zu achten raus und hat dabei eine Langnase ( ebenfals auf einem Motorrad ) abgeschossen. Die Langnase hatte innere Verletzungen und lag einige Tage im Krankenhaus.  Der Farang wollte vom Unfallverursacher 150.000,-- Bath Schmerzensgeld. Der Thai wollte nur 10.000,-- bezahlen. Da es zu keiner Einigung kam, ging es vors Gericht.   Der Richter hat mit dem Klaeger und Angeklagten gesprochen und nach einer Loesung gesucht. Der Vater des Angeklagten hat eine Farm und baut Maniok an. Der Sohn ist erst kurze Zeit bei der Armee. Geld ist nicht vorhanden. Am Schluss wurde ein Kompromiss gefunden. Die Hoehe des Schmerzensgeldes blieb bei  150.000,--  zahlbar in monatlichen Raten zu 2.000,-- Bath. Hiermit waren die beiden Parteien einverstanden.  Das Urteil wurde verkuendet und beide Beteiligten erhielten eine entsprechende Ausfuerung.

Persoenlich war ich von der Sachlichkeit, Freundlichkeit und dem Bemuehen des Richters eine Einigung zu erreichen  angenehm ueberrascht. Ich hatte nie den Eindruck, der Farang wird benachteiligt. Es lief alles sehr fair ab.

Gruesse vom
Alten Mann

----------


## schorschilia

danke alter Mann für den interessanten Einblick in ein Gerichtsverfahren!
Du schreibst von Schmerzensgeld. - sind da Krankenhauskosten, ev. Motorradschaden etc. eingeschlossen; oder läuft das über Versicherungen?

gruss schorschilia

----------


## alter mann

Krankenhaus und Motorradrep. wurden bereits vorher teils von der Vers.  teils vom Unfallverursacher bezahlt. Bei dem o.g. Verfahren wurde nur das Schmerzensgeld verhandelt.

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## chauat

Nach der Schule muss man was erleben oder Bahttaxi fahren!

Bei solchen Fahrern gibt´s nur eins, Eier ab!

----------


## chauat

Bei dem Unfall ist das Motorrad einfach beim U-turn durchgefahren. Mutter und Kind beide ohne Helm, der Jung ca 10J ist nach dem Unfall aufgesprungen und zu seiner Mutter. Er kniet beim letzten Bild links neben dem Motorrad. Die Frau hat noch ein paar Sekunden gezittert am Bein dann war sie aber still als wir weiter fuhren.

----------


## chauat

Wenn man Südlich von Hat Yai unterwegs ist macht man schon mal Bekanntschaft mit diesen Checkpoints, auf den kleinen Straßen gibt´s die auch, werden aber Tagsüber nicht besetzt.

----------


## pit

> Nach der Schule muss man was erleben oder Bahttaxi fahren!


Dann komm mal nach Bangkok, wenn Du ein volles Taxi sehen möchtest. Da schleift dann die hintere Plattform schon fast am Boden.   :: 

 ::

----------


## chauat

> Dann komm mal nach Bangkok, wenn Du ein volles Taxi sehen möchtest. Da schleift dann die hintere Plattform schon fast am Boden.


Der gute ist bei rot rüber!

----------


## pit

Ja, aber wenn doch von links oder rechts niemand kommt ...

 ::

----------


## chauat

> Ja, aber wenn doch von links oder rechts niemand kommt ...


 ::   ::

----------


## Kuhbach

Ja das ist schon eine Sache für sich mit dem Verkehr. Ich habe mir dort auch mal einen Roller geliehen. Das war schon sehr sehr interessant  :Großes Lächeln: 
Zudem dass man Links fährt, dann auch noch die "Verkehrsregeln". Da war ich shcon immer froh wenn ich heil am Ziel war.

----------


## alter mann

> Der gute ist bei rot rüber!


Letztes Jahr war ich durch Zufall in einer christl. englischsprachigen Schule. Den ganzen Namen moechte ich hier nicht schreiben.  Bei uns wird sie nur Asam  genannt. Ein Englaender gab dort gerate den Vorschulkindern Verkehrsunterricht. Alle sangen zusammen das Lied. ......by green you can go, by green you can go, by yellow you can go, by yellow you can go, by red up to you, by red up to you....

Der Lehrer war ein *Englaender.* So sind sie halt, die..... Verkehrsregeln auf der Insel.  :: 

Gruesse vom 
alten mann

----------


## Kuhbach

> Letztes Jahr war ich durch Zufall in einer christl. englischsprachigen Schule. Den ganzen Namen moechte ich hier nicht schreiben.  Bei uns wird sie nur Asam  genannt. Ein Englaender gab dort gerate den Vorschulkindern Verkehrsunterricht. Alle sangen zusammen das Lied. ......by green you can go, by green you can go, by yellow you can go, by yellow you can go, by red up to you, by red up to you....
> 
> Der Lehrer war ein *Englaender.* So sind sie halt, die..... Verkehrsregeln auf der Insel. 
> 
> Gruesse vom 
> alten mann



Das ist wirklich traurig, dass die sowas mit den Kindern singen. Ich meine die Leute wissen doch auhc, dass so viele bei Verkehrsunfällen schwerst verletzt werden und trotzdem bekommen Kinder so etwas beigebracht ?

Schlimm sowas  :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## chauat

> Das ist wirklich traurig, dass die sowas mit den Kindern singen. Ich meine die Leute wissen doch auhc, dass so viele bei Verkehrsunfällen schwerst verletzt werden und trotzdem bekommen Kinder so etwas beigebracht ?
> (


Nein das wollen sie nicht wissen!!

----------


## chauat

Was ich auch interessant finde das der Streifenpolizist einen Helm trägt auf dem Motorrad (im Dienst!), hat er ja schließlich auch von Vaterstaat bekommen (Ausnahme bei mir ist der Alt der eh bald in Rente geht) aber die „Kripo“ Beamten oder die Stadtbediensteten die alle in Zivil unterwegs sind einen Scheiß darauf geben. OK jetzt mag man sagen da ist ja eh nicht drin im Schädel was Schaden nehmen kann, aber wo bleibt da die Vorbildfunktion für die Kids?

----------


## isaanfan

Hallo!

Das muß ich loswerden:
Gestern abend ca. 21:30 Uhr fahre ich außerhalb der City und sehe vor mir ein Moped, auf dem hinten eine richtig dicke Mama ::  sitzt und mit dem Handy telefoniert. Ist ja normal und ok. Beim Überholen sehe ich die Fahrerin des Mopeds und noch einen kleinen Jungen (ca. 4-5 Jahre) vor sich auf der Sitzbank (also drei Personen, wobei die Mama auch gut und gern hätte doppelt gezählt werden können). Ist ja auch noch normal und ok. Und dann dachte ich, ich sehe nicht richtig. Die *Fahrerin* war ein maximal *8*-jähriges *kleines Mädchen*! ::  ::  :: 
Diese hochgradig verantwortungslose Mutter sollte man dafür 1. mindestens vier Wochen lang täglich auspeitschen und sie dann im Dauerlauf von KK nach BKK rennen lassen, damit sie in die Nähe des Normalgewichts kommt. ::  ::  :: 
Ich weiß, der letzte Absatz ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint, dafür der erste leider zu 100%. Was geht in den Köpfen solcher Leute vor?

----------


## chauat

Wollte eigentlich mir einen Ersatz für den in die Jahre gekommenen Suzuki Jeep kaufen, leider habe ich keine Erlaubnis von meinem Boss bekommen.

Das Fahrzeug sollte es werden: http://mitsubishimotors-triton.com/e...ification.html
Als 4x4 GL SWB für 664.000,00 Baht, also mit Automatik extra für die Frau, aber nein.

Am ende hat der gute alte dann neue Bleche eingeschweißt bekommen und ich habe ihm neue Stoßdämpfer gespendet. Ein paar Glühbirnen und die zentrale Handbremse für die Hinterrädern war komplett Schrott. Alles zusammen 12.250,-Baht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Hallo!
> 
> Das muß ich loswerden:
> ....... Was geht in den Köpfen solcher Leute vor?


...nix !

----------


## Siamfan

> Greenhorn,
> 
> Du wirst auch so leicht keine Antworten finden. Generell gelten ähnliche Regeln im Strassenverkehr als in Deutschland. Du musst die lediglich spiegeln (d.h. Linksverkehr). 
> 
> Regeln werden bei den verschiedenen Fahrern selbst aus Logik erstellt. Warum soll ich an einer Fußgängerampel (gibts jetzt bei uns im Bezirk zu Hauf) bei Rot anhalten, wenn doch kein Fußgänger rübergeht?
> 
> An einer gleichberechtigten Kreuzung wird darum gekämpft, die beste Position für die eigene Richtung zu bekommen. Ansonsten wartet man unendlich. Kein Thai (tschuldigung, vielleicht 0,05%) wird Dir freiwillig die Vorfahrt lassen! Eben wenn der Verkehr z.B. für Rechtsabbieger läuft, kommen die Autos und Mopeds von rechts Zentimeter um Zentimeter näher, mit dem Ziel, den Fluß zu stoppen und selbst wieder fahren zu können. Natürlich auch die von links, denn die wollen vor denen von rechts dran sein!
> 
> .....
> Gruß Pit


DAS stimmt so auf keinen Fall. Ich weis im Moment nicht, wo ich anfangen soll, aber im Prinzip kann man sagen:
- es ist alles in der thailaendischen StVO geregelt
- es ist fast alles so, wie es es bei uns bis etwa 1960-70 geregelt war!!!

Ausnahmen sind 
- das Linksfahren
- das Ueberholen
- Uturn

Ausserdem gibt es einiges, das in der Pruefung FALSCH abgefragt wird und deswegen in der Praxis Anwendung findet
-zB Rechtsabiegen fuer Zweiraeder  
-Nutzung der Beschleunigungsspur in Einmuendungen!
- ....

----------


## pit

> DAS stimmt so auf keinen Fall. Ich weis im Moment nicht, wo ich anfangen soll, aber im Prinzip kann man sagen:
> - es ist alles in der thailaendischen StVO geregelt....


Bei Dir auf dem Dorf vielleicht nicht, aber fahr mal 20 Jahre in Bangkok, dann weißt Du wovon ich schreibe. Und was auf dem Papier geregelt ist, gilt lange nicht für das reale Leben.

Wie lange willst Du nochmal schon in Thailand sein?

----------


## Siamfan

> Bei Dir auf dem Dorf vielleicht nicht, aber fahr mal 20 Jahre in Bangkok, dann weißt Du wovon ich schreibe. Und was auf dem Papier geregelt ist, gilt lange nicht für das reale Leben.
> 
> Wie lange willst Du nochmal schon in Thailand sein?


BKK ist sicher ein groesseres Dorf, aber was soll da anderes gelten!? ::

----------


## pit

Hier gilt die Realität! Mit Kennzeichen von Bangkok sind etwa 5,5 Millionen PKW ausgestattet, von den Mopeds ganz zu schweigen. Fahr mal 20 Jahre hier und dann diskutieren wir weiter.

----------


## Siamfan

> Hier gilt die Realität!


Das ist in der Kleinstadt und auf dem Dorf nicht anders. 




> Mit Kennzeichen von Bangkok sind etwa 5,5 Millionen PKW ausgestattet,


30% der PKW und 30% der Pickup hier, haben BKKer Nummer. 





> von den Mopeds ganz zu schweigen.


Die werden ueberwiegend hier gekauft, Big Bike wieder mehr in BKK.




> Fahr mal 20 Jahre hier und dann diskutieren wir weiter.


Mit Mofa fahre ich jetzt schon >50 Jahre (ohne Farad). Die 2 mio km habe ich schon voll, davon 200.000 in TH. Und das mit 
MofaMopedBigBikePkwMinibusPickupverschiedenen Reisebussenverschiedenen LKWs
Auch in Muenchen, Frankfurt, Koeln, ...
und in DACH, Lichtenstein, I, F, E, NL, Luxenburg
Einmal bin ich alleine (auch ohne GPS) von SuedTH ueber BKK nach NongKhai , Visa in Vientiene und wieder zurueck in 5 Tagen gefahren!
Was mir in BKK fehlt, ist die Ortkenntnis, und das ist bei der Ausschilderung echt ein Problem. 

Auch in der Verkehrsdichte sehe ich keine Unterschiede, lediglich in der Zahl der Spuren, die in eine Richtung gehen. ::

----------


## pit

Ist schon erstaunlich, wie schnell doch 20 Jahre Fahrpraxis in Bangkok zusammen kommen. Vom Gefühl her haben wir gerade erst gestern darüber geschrieben.
 ::

----------


## Siamfan

Ausser meinen 15 Jahren als Selbstfahrer, kommen bei mir noch weitere Jahre dazu, wo ich als Bei*fahrer* gefahren bin. Dadurch habe ich schon ueber 30 Jahre Praxis in TH und im Linksverkehr.

----------


## Siamfan

Also dann nochmal im Einzelnen zu meinen Fragen und deinen Antworten und meine neueren Erkenntnissen (Anmerkung alles ohne Gewaehr!!):



> Denke hier finde ich die Antworten auf meine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Gilt in Thailand links vor rechts oder umgekehrt?





> Zu Frage 1: Ja!


Sorry, ich hatte gefragt, "links vor rechts" *ODER* "umgekehrt" da gibt deine Antwort "ja" keinen Sinn!
Um diese Frage beantworten zu koennen, muss man etwas ausholen.
Auch in D hatte tatsaechlich die groessere Strasse Vorfahrt.
Diese Regel ist aber in D dadurch "ueberfluessig", weil dort heute entsprechende Beschilderungen sind. Ansonsten gilt in D "rechts vor Links".

In TH gilt die Regel:
-Highway hat Vorfahrt vor Tanon
-Tanon hat Vorfahrt vor Soi
-Soi hat Vorfahrt vor Trog

Das gilt natuerlich immer nur, wenn keine Lichtzeichenanlage (Ampel) in Betrieb ist! Ist Sie in Betrieb, hat auch in TH gruen Vorfahrt.

Das Problem ist in TH zu erkennen welche die "Groessere Strasse" ist!
Bei der Highway ist es wie in D und vielen anderen Laendern auch. Faehrt man auf der HW sieht man staendig die Highwayschilder (zB H4) und Weiss, man hat Vorfahrt. Will man von einen Tanon auf die Highway, ist das wie in D mit "Vorfahrt achten-" oder "Stop-Schildern" geregelt.
Muendet eine Soi oder Trog oder auch nur eine Grundstueckseinfahrt ein, ist die Ausschilderung nicht sichergestellt.
Faehrt man auf einer Tanon, erkennt man das an dem blauen Strassenschild, wo auch Tanon draufsteht. Ob das heute auch in der tiefsten Provinz so ist, bezweifle ich, da steht  es dann eben nur in Thaischrift.

Kommt man jetzt an eine Kreuzug/ Einmuendung mit gleichberechtigten Tanons, steht da fast immer ein "Junction-" oder "Intersection-Schild"



Das waeren dann gleichberechtigte Einmuendungen und Kreuzungen.

Ich bin fuer heute zu muede.
@ alle ich bin hier auf konstruktive Kritik, insbesondere auch von Fahrschullehrern angewiesen, nicht nur zu Fehlern , sonder auch zu Missverstaendlichen Ausfuehrungen.

----------


## pit

Ich muss leider feststellen, dass Du von einfacher Logik noch weniger verstehst, als vom Straßenverkehr in Bangkok. Meine Antwort auf die gestellte Frage war völlig korrekt. Ich will es an einem Beispiel erklären.

Auf die Frage, "ist das Auto rot oder grün?" lautet die korrekte Antwort "ja", sofern das Auto eine dieser beiden Farben hat. Wäre es gelb, muss die Antwort lauten "nein!". Will man mehr Information aus der Antwort schöpfen, müsste im Falle des Autos die Frage z.B. lauten, "welche Farbe hat das Auto?".

Folglich provoziert man schon durch eine unzureichende / unkorrekte Fragestellung eine nicht zufriedenstellende Antwort für sich selbst. Da kannst Du nun mal einige Minuten drüber nachdenken!

Es wundert mich, dass Du als selbsternannter Experte für den thailändischen Straßenverkehr eine solche Frage überhaupt stellst.

 ::

----------


## rampo

Da ich fast 20 Jahre in Paris im  Kreis gefahren bin , mach ich mir sicher kein Kopfzerbrechen ueber  Thailand .

Fg.

----------


## pit

Ja, und die Innenstadt von Milan in Italien ist auch nicht schlecht. Die Italiener sagen, eigentlich bräuchte man dafür ein Beiblatt zum Führerschein.
 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Bin lange genug mit 'nem Benz 207 D (Kastenwagen!) im Centro umhergefahren!
War aber nicht so arg. - Rom, wo ich auch umherkutschiert bin, ist schlimmer!

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich muss leider feststellen, dass Du von einfacher Logik noch weniger verstehst, als vom Straßenverkehr in Bangkok. Meine Antwort auf die gestellte Frage war völlig korrekt. Ich will es an einem Beispiel erklären.
> 
> Auf die Frage, "ist das Auto rot oder grün?" lautet die korrekte Antwort "ja", sofern das Auto eine dieser beiden Farben hat. Wäre es gelb, muss die Antwort lauten "nein!". Will man mehr Information aus der Antwort schöpfen, müsste im Falle des Autos die Frage z.B. lauten, "welche Farbe hat das Auto?".
> 
> Folglich provoziert man schon durch eine unzureichende / unkorrekte Fragestellung eine nicht zufriedenstellende Antwort für sich selbst. Da kannst Du nun mal einige Minuten drüber nachdenken!
> 
> Es wundert mich, dass Du als selbsternannter Experte für den thailändischen Straßenverkehr eine solche Frage überhaupt stellst.


So gesehen, hast natuerlich wieder mal senkrecht! ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Da ich fast 20 Jahre in Paris im  Kreis gefahren bin , mach ich mir sicher kein Kopfzerbrechen ueber  Thailand .
> 
> Fg.


Das war aber 'Rechtsverkehr'!?

----------


## Siamfan

> Ja, und die Innenstadt von Milan in Italien ist auch nicht schlecht. Die Italiener sagen, eigentlich bräuchte man dafür ein Beiblatt zum Führerschein.


In TH braucht man den Internationale, aber den richtigen!

----------


## Siamfan

> .
> Bin lange genug mit 'nem Benz 207 D (Kastenwagen!) im Centro umhergefahren!
> War aber nicht so arg. - Rom, wo ich auch umherkutschiert bin, ist schlimmer!


In Italien bin ich nur bis zum Gardasee gekommen.

----------


## rampo

> In TH braucht man den Internationale, aber den richtigen!



Auch schon vor 17 Jahren , als  Oesterreicher gibt da kein Problem man hat ihn ja .

----------


## pit

> In TH braucht man den Internationale, aber den richtigen!


Ich habe den Thai Führerschein. Ohne Wohnsitz in DE kein internationaler! Den Thai Schein braucht man ohnehin, wenn man mehr als 6 Monate im Land ist.

----------


## Siamfan

Fuer mich bleibt das in TH ein Problem, die Vorfahrt (rechtzeitig) zu erkennen!

Vor allem, weil diese Strassenschilder zwar (vielleicht) schoen aussehen, aber auf die Entfernung, bei Nacht und Nebel nur sehr schwer zu erkennen sind.


Ich kann mich entsinnen, als in D das Vorfahrt-Schild eingefuehrt wurde. Mit dem Schild 'Vorfahrt achten' , 'Stop' und 'Vorfahrt an der naechsten Kreuzung, war Klarheit!
Ansonsten galt eben rechts vor links (in D).

In TH gibt es auch die Haltelinien. Ich habe nur noch keine wirkliche Regel, Logik, ... gefunden.
Manchmal gibt es dann wieder keine, dann sind sie in alle vier Fahrtrichtungen, es ist aber keine gleichberechtigte Kreuzung, .....

Ich habe schon eine Vorstellung, was das kosten wird, aber gerade TH kann ich das mit den Schildern (Vorfahrt, ...) an den Kreuzungen nur empfehlen.

----------


## Siamfan

> 2. Hat Kreisverkehr Vorfahrt?






> Zu Frage 2: Mag sein, aber nicht immer!


Obwohl sonst gilt (an gleichberechtigten Kreuzungen) "links vor rechts" hat am Kreisel immer der (innere)Kreisverkehr Vorfahrt, was dann "rechts vor links" bedeutet.

----------


## Siamfan

> 3. Muss ein Rechtsabbieger den Gegenverkehr abwarten?


Als Rechtsabbieger hat man Vorfahrt gegenueber einem entgegenkommenden Linksabbieger


Ganz klar, der Blaue hat Vorfahrt!

DAS ist aber der haeufigste Grund, warum Farangs bei einem Unfall Schuld sind.

Deswegen habe ich am Moped auch einen Piepser, der mir anzeigt, der Blinker ist an.

Vergisst man den Blinker links (als rotes Fahrzeug) auszumachen, geht der blaue davon aus, er hat Vorfahrt.
Kommt es zu einem Zusammenstoss, ist der rote Schuld, weil er vergessen hat den Blinker auszumachen.

----------


## pit

Irgendwas ist da verwechselt!?   ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Irgendwas ist da verwechselt!?


Kannst du das etwas detailierter ausdruecken?
Ansonsten siehe hier:
http://driving-in-thailand.com/land-traffic-act/
http://driving-in-thailand.com/motor-vehicle-act/

----------


## pit

> Vergisst man den Blinker links (als rotes Fahrzeug) auszumachen, geht der blaue davon aus, er hat Vorfahrt.


Da war mein Problem, ist aber nicht wirklich eines. Ich habe das Ausmachen irgendwie mit Anmachen verdreht, war also ein selbst kreiertes. Was ich aber nun auch nicht verstehe, warum soll ich den Blinker ausmachen, wenn ich ihn vorher gar nicht gesetzt hatte. Aber ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du das aus der Sicht eines Mopedfahrers beschreibst, dann bekommt es wieder Hintergrund.

Aber jetzt sehe ich jetzt ein Problem.




> Als Rechtsabbieger hat man Vorfahrt gegenueber einem entgegenkommenden Linksabbieger
> 
> Ganz klar, der Blaue hat Vorfahrt!


So klar ist das gar nicht! Wenn man in Section 51 reinschaut, kann man am Ende lesen:
"[When making a left/right turn, the driver shall be careful for pedestrians and other vehicles. He shall not obstruct through traffic. Vehicles turning left shall give way to vehicles turning right.]"

Das "shall" in der englischen Sprache meint vorrangig "soll" und nicht "muss". Außerdem steht der Satz in eckigen Klammern und nicht unter einem Aufzählungspunkt wie a, b oder c, scheint so als wäre das als Bemerkung und nicht als Bestimmung angefügt worden.

Wenn man dem Fahrzeug als Linksabbieger dann Vorrang gewährt, ist das eine freundliche Geste, zumal rechts abbiegen immer stressiger ist, als links abbiegen. Daraus aber abzuleiten, dass der Rechtsabbieger ganz klare Vorfahrt hat, halte ich für eine gewagte These, besonders, wenn Du dann in Bangkok auf dieses Recht bestehen möchtest.

Wir brauchen uns darum nicht streiten, allein gültig ist der Text der Fassung in Thai und wie dieser in diesem Punkt von einem Anwalt (nicht von uns) interpretiert wird.

----------


## Siamfan

> Wir brauchen uns darum nicht streiten, allein gültig ist der Text der Fassung in Thai und wie dieser in diesem Punkt von einem Anwalt (nicht von uns) interpretiert wird.


So isses!
Es soll jeder mal selbst darauf achten!

Es gibt "Gewitzte" Linksabbieger, die kennen es, die aber gar nicht, oder nur ganz kurz vorher den Blinker links setzen, bis der Rechtsabbieger im Gegenverkehr dann merkt, er haette Vorfahrt, sind die Linksabbieger schon weg! 55555

----------


## pit

Wenn man einen Rechtsabbieger vorlassen soll, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass dieser Vorfahrt hat. Wobei ich das als Mopedfahrer sicher immer tun würde schon aus Überlebenstrieb. Bis zu einer möglichen Aufklärung dieser Geschichte lass uns darauf einigen, dass auf das Wort Vorfahrt in einem solchen Fall verzichtet wird.
 ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Wenn man einen Rechtsabbieger vorlassen soll, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass dieser Vorfahrt hat. Wobei ich das als Mopedfahrer sicher immer tun würde schon aus Überlebenstrieb. Bis zu einer möglichen Aufklärung dieser Geschichte lass uns darauf einigen, dass auf das Wort Vorfahrt in einem solchen Fall verzichtet wird.


 ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Wenn man einen Rechtsabbieger vorlassen soll, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass dieser Vorfahrt hat. Wobei ich das als Mopedfahrer sicher immer tun würde schon aus Überlebenstrieb. Bis zu einer möglichen Aufklärung dieser Geschichte lass uns darauf einigen, dass auf das Wort Vorfahrt in einem solchen Fall verzichtet wird.


Ich habe letzte Nacht mehrere  Stunden und heute noch zweimal den gesamten, mir zur Verfuegung stehenden GesetzesText gelesen.

Der Land traffic Akt ist nach wie vor von 1979!




> Land Traffic Act – B.E. 2522 (1979)


Aber er muss eindeutig einmal oder wahrscheinlich mehrmals geaendert worden sein.

Es stand bisher eindeutig drin, "der Rechtsabbieger hat im Begegnungsverkehr Vorfahrt vor dem Linksabbieger.
DAS ist regelrecht verschwunden.
In sofern kann ich jetzt pit's  Verwirrung verstehen.
Sorry dafuer! Im Moment bin ich selbst verwirrt!

Die Regel war gar nicht so schlecht, weil dadurch die Kreuzung frei wurde.
Die Section 51 hat eigentlich damit gar nichts zu tun.

Ich bleibe da noch am Ball.

----------


## Siamfan

> Denke hier finde ich die Antworten auf meine Fragen:
> 
> 4. Wird eine Vorfahrtsregelung "eingefrohren" und gilt fuer alle nachfolgenden Verkehrsteilnehmer?


Ich denke ja.  Ich habe nur im Moment nicht die Bilder,  um das verständlich rüber zu bringen. 
Das hole ich nach. 



> 5. Muss ein Moped zum Rechtsabbiegen" zunaechst an den linken Strassenrand fahren.


Das steht so nicht im Gesetz. 
Trotzdem machen es viele und es gibt sehr viele Unfälle deswegen. 
Weiss einer, warum die das machen




> 6. Gibt es Kreuzungen, die fuer alle vier Richtungen Stopschilder haben?


Ja,  gibt es,  dann sollte es Zusatzschilder unter "Stop-Schild" geben,  mit der Aufschrift "4-way" (oder auch "3-way") geben. 
...... 



> Das reicht erst mal. 
> Also Grundregeln wie:
> "immer vorsichtig fahren", "Fallang ist immer schuld", "der groessere hat Vorfahrt", "immer eine Handbreit Benzin im Tank", .....
> kenne ich alle schon, sind aber nicht vollstaendig oder ueberhaupt nicht richtig.


Daran hat sich nichts geändert.

----------

